# 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 1



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....new home for you all. I was wondering if you would like a
new name for the thread......i thought i'd keep it as one name and then do part 1, part 2 etc....

If thats ok then give me any ideas you have (or you can keep it as it is )

I'll start off a new list too so I'll add you as we go along so let me know
if I've missed anyone (not that I'm a sieve head or anything )

 Much love, luck and babydust to you all 

​missyb
Specialmum
Ruthieshmoo
fabizzy
samonthemoon
Kamac80 
sonia7
HollyD
Wardy
I.W.L.G.B 
fingers.crossed ​


Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am first yeah


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

im here second!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

mmmm? anew name??  What about "CrazyBabes~2ww"!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sam had a look at the venue and WOW looks fab.  Your wedding day is one of the most important days of your life so I say go for it.  I had such a wonderful day and I really felt like the most special girl in the world and that is what you are aiming for so I say GO FOR IT HUNNY.  I would given the chance get married every year.  I am so excited for you Hun 

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls

Love all the positive talk this last couple of days, here's to a month of festive BFPs.
Finding it hard keeping up with you all but hope you are all well.

Have had quite a tough week. AF was late and I was getting some symptoms (nothing knew there, convince myself I have them every month). I started spotting Mon evening and had a really rough day Tues, travelling from Glos to Bristol on a course. By the time I got home felt like passing out. Without going into too much detail as evening progressed knew something wasn't as normal. Saw Dr Weds and he believes I had an early miscarriage. Quite devastated at time but looking positively at it now this is the closest we have got to a pg. Dh swimmers must be working a little harder!!!! Timing works well with dh giving up smoking and me starting acupunture (go for it Ruthie)! Feeling like BFP is getting closer and that maybe we won't need ICSI after all. Only a week until our next appointment, looking at it as our back up plan.

Apologies for self centred post, will get round to personals this weekend. Oooh off to NEC Good Food show tomorrow (diet out the window AGAIN!!!)

Have a good weekend, Love Kerry x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh Kerry im so sorry to hear about ur miscarriage!   Bur wow well done you for being so positive hun!!!    Ive never got that far either and i can relate to how u must be feeling xxx

I feel abit gulity now but i was going to tell u all that im soooo bloated i feel like im about to burst!  it seems way to early if i am pregnant to be suffering like thiis! i feel like im going nuts!    Has anyone experience this before they actually knew? i know its only a couple of days but i feel nausous and bloated and i just feel like everything is starting to bring me down as i cant do anything till i know for sure.  im not eating well at all as im just fancying anything apart from pate sandwiches and of course they are off limits untill i know too!  

Im also sore around my lower ribs, back and my burtitus seems to be coming and going...HELP!

The acidy is also making me feel fairly sick in the evenings too, just got a lump all the time!! Cant burp without alittle sick (sorry tmi).

Im just praying that all this is going to be what im wishing for and not just a very bad case of trapped wind! lol xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!!


as you can see by the time im up at stoopid o'clock!! the girls are seeing theirdad and he said he'd be round at 8 am!! i just want to sleep!!!! i didnt go to bed till 1 am (we had friends round and i was hostess with the mostess!! lol) so i have to ,make sure that they are washed and tidy (as they are going thru a soap dodging phase!) 

sorry i didnt get on yesterday.. it was a manic day for me and i didnt stop all day!! i was also very grumpy/teary.. im just feeling quite sensitive at the moment.. im about to join the 2ww rollercoster so that probably has something to do with it!!

hi rachel.. how are you doing hun i did check the previous pages but now with my goldfish memory i cant remember whats been going on.. i do remember that you have been a bit down hun.. you know where i am if you need to chator pm me..xx 

hi sm...   for you.. is tomorrow test day??

hi kerry.. so sorry to hear abt your m/c like sm said you are still v positive.. you are so nearly there.. you will prob be like i once was... once your body gets the hang of it thats it!!   

anyway guys thats it for now... me and dp have a day out together without the girls yay!!! so we are getting the train to brighton (so i can have a drink  ) cant wait!! we never have a saturday off together so its going to be fab...

have a wicked day guys...


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Kerry~ Just pm'd u hunny b4 reading on here...   i know how u feel about it hunny, i had the same thing happen a few months ago and i acctually thought wow maybe i can acctually do it!!! Unfortunatlly for me nothing since but hey ho... that will all change with my ICSI       I will be pregnant by the end of feb!!  

LizzyB~ I don't mind about the name hunny..... only thing is i guess it's easy for newbies to find the right thread if it says ttc naturally..... maybe a name b4 the ttc naturally bit 

Amanda~ Lucky you!! We went to brighton a couple of weeks ago and i wanna go back already!!! You must pick up some tuacha while ur there, it's an orange and cinamon brandy and u can only buy it in brighton or italy and it's very yummy on a cold night  

SM~ So when r u testing hunny?? What CD are you on now.... ur ticker says CD1 but i'm guessing that has just carried on....??   

Rach~ Ah thanks for taking a peek hun, We were working out how much everything would cost last night..... it came to 10,000 and thats without my dress. the honeymoon and the reception venue (hintlesham hall!!) Seems very steep to me!!!!! If you could pm me a rough price rundown for things like flowers, cake, ect ect would be v helpful as i am just going on prices i've picked up on the net 

Ruthie~ How u doing hunny bunch?? 

LizzyM~ Hi hunny.... i've replied to u on ********    Big squidges  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Have no idea what happened with my ticker     Last night it read 32days and 12 days till next af but today it read 1st day of new cycle    
Anyway ive changed it as im due to test tomorrow and thought it would be easier to put that till i need to change it.

So im 13Dpo and freaked out last night!   stomach was so bloated and sore i was crying!    So i decided to test this morning!  But you guessed it i got a BFN!!    Im still hoping to get a better result tomorrow or monday as i have known this to happen    but as u can imagine im feeling alittle   with myself!  I know it was silly to test early!  

So i will keep u all posted but looks like its going to be a start of a new cycle very soon   xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!!

im back from a fab and tiring day out shopping!! dp currently on the sofa fast alseep... sooo much for my bms!!  

hi sam!! i wish id read your pm before i went that brandy sounds fab! im not far from brighton let me know and we can hook up.

hi rachel... how are you doing hun?? your very quiet hun  

sm how are you doing hun it aint over till it's over hun   

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

evening ladies

Well finally got out today and treated myself to a nice big mugful of hot chocolate and whipped cream topping    Got some christmas pressies too.

Oh and to top it all off for me today we got the phone call this evening to say my sil had a baby girl!  I burst out crying and couldnt handle it at all!    

Not lookin forward to testing tomorrow but i just hope af comes quickly so i can start again lol

Will let you all know as soon as ive done it and dealt with the news  


glad you had a great day Amanda!! xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!!

what a miserable day today!!! its p-ing it down with rain and is so windy!! so how are we all today

hi rachel... how are you doing hun??

hi sm.. good luck with testing hun i'll send you lots of     let us know how you get on... i know it must be hard with sil just having a baby... our turn will come xx

hi ruthie how are you

hi sam how are you? it must be lovely having something so fab to look forward to... everytime me and dp talk about getting married we argue!!! lol xx 

im going to be starting my diary today but i really haveto admit i dont see the point.. i can see my diary having 20 pages at this rate!!!


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey rachel ive pm'd you xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

where is everybody lol i bet youre all snuggled up having fab bms!!! im just jealous coz im playing taxi today for youngest dd!!!

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry it's taken me this long to let you all know my results but i got a BFN!  Never mind, thankfully i have the best hubby ever and he has been looking after me! And to be honest i think christmas has helped too cos im getting all seasonal! 

Not going to blabber on at mo but just wanted to let u all know.  Take care xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww sm im so sorry!!   has af arrived?? it aint over till its over hun.. thats my motto. i think xmas is a fab distraction.. either that or it makes you dwell.. im glad you are getting in the xmas spirit!!   

right im back from being a taxi!! im sooo tired today... i think it's the weather.

hope you are all ok guys.. glad normal service will be resumed tomorrow rachel i miss ya hun!!

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

no af yet!  Thanks though hun xx

its really windy here too and raining hard   Off to my parents soon to pick up xmas tree as they store it in their loft.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aww take care and drive safely.. me and dp leave it till the very last minute!! ha ha neither of us are overly xmassy types.. we enjoy time with family though.


amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i found the new home!!

Hope u are all ok?

I am doing ok here. Just still trying to sort my house!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies, 

Kate~ What do u mean u found a new home Have u sold yours now then I'm so confued   did i miss that much while i was away?!?!?!

SM~ Really sorry about the BFN hunny    hang in there though.... like amanda aid it ain't over till the fat lady sings  

Amanda~ Darn i should of been more quick off the mark   BUT if you get ur butt in gear and come see me then i'll let u have a glass of mine   

Ruthie~ Hows u sweetie?? 

Well i'm fine, not much to tell really..... got another 4 or 8 days till i come on, not sure which yet as last month i was 30 day cycle which would be 4 days time but the months b4 that it was 34 so ? Anywho i'm not really looking into sign ect just looking forward to CD1 so we can start our ICSI  
Have had a bit of a dodgy sence of smell the last couple of days.... my hash browns for brekkie this am smelt rank!! Tone smelt awful yesterday... made him brush his teeth and he put on my fav aftershave but he still smelt funky   Think thats coming back from clean ol scotland air to this not so clean air!!
Went shoping today and spent a fortune on bits to decorate the house all xmasey   I'm like a big kid!!

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol sam!!! poor tone eh?? the optimistic side of me thinks that ooooohh sensitive sense of smell is usually a good sign!!!! im so glad that things are moving for you guys!! i'd love to come up and see you guys!! i need to get my ass in gear. it would be nice to get away. ive started my 2ww diary and im wondering why on earth im bothering!!


amanda xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

SM ~ Sorry to hear of your BFN's. I feel the same as you when AF is near (wish she would hurry up and then we can get on with it again  )

Amanda ~ Glad you  enjoyed your day at Brighton. Hope dh woke up in time for a bit of 'how's your father'!

Sam ~ Guess you'll be having quite a booze free christmas. It will be worth every missed sherry though!

We're putting our tree up weekend after next. Love Christmas and decs but can't be doing with dusting around decs for a whole month.

Love Kerry xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~ I know but i can't afford to drive myself nutty by thinking about it.... just gonna asume the worst as per usual and look forward to the witch arriving so we can get on with ICSI  

Kerry~ Oh no, i like to prolong xmas for as long as possible!!   I'll sit and look at the tree and pick at the choccys on it!!   i'm telling you huge kid!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sam i know what you mean hun... it's hard not to analyse everything!! at least if af does arrive you have a plan b hun xx 

hi kerry!! lol there was no hope for either of us last nite.. he fell asleep then woke up later in the eve.. i then fell asleep and that was it!! this am we got our act together thow!! i just hope i havent missed my opportunity this mth... 


where is everyone else lol xx


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Thank you for all the lovely support    Im ok, i treated myself to some pate and this evening have felt sicky and cramps (of course now worrying that ive tested too early and have done something wrong!)    

Really hope these are just af cramps and it will come soon! (didnt think id be ever wishing for af!).

Anyways glad to hear u all chatting away, will catch up and do personals tomorrow!

Thanks again girls xxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Right I am back 

Hi all God the few days have been super busy!!!

First of all dd has been in a school play combined with the Truro dramatics society and I have been the best Taxi driver in the world.  Went to see it tonight and it was brill I was so proud of her and little dd really enjoyed watching.  However we didn't get home until 10.30 and bedtime for them was near 11.00 they are so tired so I am going to keep them off school tommorrow which means I don't need to get up at the crack of dawn either so I am pleased 

Also this weekend dh's ex phones up late at night needing dh's help, which is unusual as they (we) do not have a good relationship with her.  My step daughter who is nearly sixteen has developed a crush on her mothers DP.  They have been together for 8 years and she has now split with him because of the crush.  It is really a long story (very Jerry springer)  I actually feel really sorry for the ex. Anyway DH has told his dd that if she does not do as she is told at least until she is 16 which is in 3 months then he will go and get her and she will have to live with us until then.  She is not doing anything her Mum says and going out until all hours.  It's a bloody nightmare.  Part of me wants her to come and live here as we will not put up with any cr*p. But the other part of me says God I can't cope with that 

Anyway enough of me 

Sorry SM about the Bfn   it's not over yet though 

Sam I will get back to you about wedding (my fav thing apart from ttc ) just have to have a clear head and will be there to advise. 

Amanda you could never upset me Hun all you do is cheer me up and make me laugh and I hope that you would never think that you could   
I read your diary and think that the way that you write is so funny and the bit about the pre seed well    I have missed talking to you too and as I said normal service is now resumed 

I really must stop now as it's late and my eyes are starting to close

Love you all lots

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ladies sorry not been on for ages xxx Been soooo busy with the fundraising for the Vagina Monologues!! raised about £100 on Friday night just asking people for donations in the pub! 

Just wanted to give SpecialMum and big hug   Sorry AF arrived  

Thank you all for lovely PM's xxxxxxx

and Positive vibes for the 2ww'ers!!     

R xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sam - no i am blitzing my house and trying to sort it as it doesnt seem to be selling!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Kate~ Ah thought i'd completlly lost the plot!!!   I think the house market is just really slow at the minute as our flat still hasn't sold! If it doesn't go soon were gonna have to rent it out so we at least arn't paying 2 mortgages  

Ruthie~ Well done on the £100 hunny  

Well we put our tree up last night but where it has been stored in the barn all year we think some wasps may have decided to nest in it as we found about 5 huge ones in the branches.... luckily they were very dopey because of the cold weather but it took so long to put up as tone had to go through each branch individualy to make sure they were all gone!!   yuk!!

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Helen   Lovely to have you aboard hunny   Sorry about ur ICSI though   but hopefully with the vast improvement in DH sa ttc au natural will work for you    I'm sure some of the other girls will be along soon to send u a big fat welcome too  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick one from me folks!

Well no sign of af yet!!! Did another test but again BFN   Cramping lots and just feeling a bit up and down emotionally so guessing af wont be long now.  Of course the test i did today was annoying cos it had some inperfections on it which meant the colour moved all werid over the strip so i will proberely get one and do it next weekend just to clarify if af isnt here by then!  At one point i could have sworn i saw a faint line for a few secs but nothing so im sure it was just playing with me!!!  

Put a small 3ft fibre optic tree up last night as we have a 10mth old pup, and i really didnt want to risk my big tree and glass bulbles    

Will catch up later!!!

oh and just to let u know my sil is coming home with baby girl ~ 8lbs 4, all well xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!!


how are we all today hope all is going well... i have been doing portfolio work all am and im fed up already!! it's due to be in on thursday and ive had a year to do it!! being organised as per usual!!

welcome helen!! they are a fab bunch on here and i know you'll get the help and support you need. i think i'd have gone   if it wasnt for the girls on here!! 

hi rachel... glad all ok hun.. i was worried.. but because you were logged on i thought oh god i must've said something!! but you were being best taxi in torquay (hope ive got that right!) god the situation between dh's ex and dd.. very jerry springer!! god i hope that doesnt happen with me.. did he reciprocate the feelings?? that must've been awfull... whats going to happen sorry.. lots of questions!! im so glad all went well with dd's play went well. i bet she did you proud!

hi sm.. how are you today? what is af playing at maybe leave it a couple more days and try again (unless you are like me!!) 
glad sil and baby doing well..

hi sam how are you doing hun?? 5 huge wasps!! omg!! im terrified of the things... many a time i have looked like a loony trying to run away from them!!!

well guys... nothing to report from me really... this end of the 2ww isnt too bad i just feel like there isnt much to report.. then i get to the end of it and i turn into a woman possessed!!! which reminds me.. with the pre-seed i got some early hpt's omg im going to have to tape my hands together to stop me from using them!!!

lots of love


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry rachel!! should i have just said cornwall?? lol xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

evening all

I am here as promised and am cooking roast dinner as we missed it yesterday 

So will get it started and then I will be back

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hmmmm rachel sounds yummy!! set an extra place for me!!

amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam - me and my mum are blitzing the flat tomorrow as i want it sold now and if i have to lower the price i will.

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

*opens doors and stands in corner*  
Can I re join you all last time I was here well i have Isabel to show for it so wondering if the same could happen again.  No where near my 2ww  as I have long cycles and only on day 3 but thought I would see if I could join you

Hello Kate- yes its me again can't get away from me can you


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL great to see u back and im sure u will get a BFP really soon 

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you Kate


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

of course you can IWLGB!! glad to have you with us!!! isabel is gorgeous and im sure it wont be long before you get a bfp again!!!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Have finished and eaten roast and have got a little accidentally drunk.

So do not think I will be much use on here tonight.

Amanda I will call you tommorrow and I hope this is the month for you  

To all you newbies Welcome and look forward to talking to you 

How are you SM whats going on 

Sam has wedding fever hit yet 

Must go now as I really am a bit tipsy God knows how I am typing this

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

rachel you make me larf hun!!!

i doubt very much this is the mth for me!! i mean why wouldit be any different  me and dp cant get out act together and im now wondering whether the pre-seed really is the glue you used to use in nursery and i have somehow managed to still my insides together!!!! im feeling soooooo negative... fat   off and with 35 approaching faster than lewis hamilton thank you for the   though.

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Lets just wait and see eh hun don't be so down as it only takes one   

What cd are you on?

Rachelxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im on cd 18 i think... you know what a div i am at counting my days!!! i didnt do a opk because last month i got so upset when it came up negative.. and then i got a positive the same day as you i have to admit i thought it was a sign!! im not sure if ive missed the boat (again!!) we did bms mon,wed,thur,fri,sun.. think possibly ov'd sat or sun im lost!!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

That's loads hun How could you not think there was a chance   with the pre seed as well.  I would give it a few more goes if you can just to make sure.  I wish I was with you on this me and dh haven't even tried yet but it is only cd7 he is asleep on the sofa at the mo so I don't think there is much chance tonight but am going to start tommorrow if he will let me 

By the way feel really drunk now.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol!!! aw hun wish you were with me on this cycle too... it was fun last mth!! apart from being told off by sam for being naughty girls and testing way too soon!!

we'll give it a few more goes and see how we get on... i have just been reading a thread under peer support ( i think) about thinking positive and bfp stories.. so i need to give myself a kick up the ass and be positive!!

when are you due to O hun?? are you testing? are you going to order some pre-seed??

i'd jump on dh now and   him!!!


lol


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

HHHHEEEEELLLLLOOOO  

Nothing to report here im afraid girls ~ No AF and NO BFP either!  

Spent all day cleaning and lifting and moving stuff about to keep mind busy!!!  

Really thinking about ordering my pre~seed this month, and having a jolly good go! lol

love to u all and chat to u later xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol sm ' a jolly good go' sounds like fun!!! try not to over-do it just in case hun... so is it 1 or 2 days late now i would give it till tomorrow... did u test today

sorry lots of questions!!   and some   too xx


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I normally get a + opk around day 14 but it hasn't worked so far   but yes I am getting the pre seed  and will be using it 

I am not going to test like you this month.  Just going to take a friends advice and have bms from cd 10 to cd 20.  She was trying for months only doing it from 10 to 15 she extended it and fell pg straight away.


She has three now so I think she should be listened too

Rxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

we can be the pre-seed babes!!! so by your friends reckonings i think i have 3 more days of bms!!  i dont know what to try next month if this mth doesnt work... opk, pre-seed,legs up in the air after bms from day 10 to 20, cork for after bms?? and orange knickers!!!

any other suggestions will be much appreciated!!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't want to annoy you but apparently you can use instead cups.  They are used for AF but have been reading that girlies on here have been using them to stop  falling out and at least one had a bfp this month.

I am getting them too

Rxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

why would you annoy me hun!! i've never heard of that before!!! i may well give them a try!! so, pre-seed,mooncups and orange knickers before the deed!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry just didn't mean to add to the ongoing amount of things that you need to do.

Dh is in kitchen now and am going to jump on him in a minute so will call you tommorrow hun

lots of love

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

you go girl!! dp is up and about so i may well just do the same...   for us both!!!

Amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh you two make me chuckle!  Whats orange knickers??  Dont forget to drink pineapple juice during 2ww its suppose to help lining!

Im not sure whats late hun as my cycles are alittle irregular but i was testing on sunday which was 14 days from cm and bms!  So im only 1 day late at mo!! 

Im going to get a test and test at the weekend if af hasnt already come...i just want to get starting again lol

xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

orange is meant to be a good colour for fertility!!orange knickers,t-shirt anything you can get your hands on!!

well my baby making session didnt go according to plan... i'll update my diary and explain coz i dont want to go into a major whinging session!! 

hope you guys have a fab day!!!    


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

hey my lovelys  

I.W.L.G.B~ Welcome back to the thread hunny  

Rach~ Yep getting a little wedding fever..... found the designer i want to get my dress from, maggie sottero.... she has some lovely dresses, especially the vogue royal  

Amanda~ I have the instead cups (or mooncups) Haven't tried them yet as they look huge!!!   and not as flexi as i thought they would be!!!

Well i'm on CD28 today and i think i may have another 30 day cycle.... this means D/R will be due to start 2 days b4 new year   no last chance new years eve drinky poo's for me then    

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sam!!! aw hun that sucks about a new years drinkee... but lets face it.. if you get your bfp it will be sooooo worth it     the instead cup thingees sound bloomin painful!!!

im off for a swim... i dont know if it's the time of the year but i feel quite down and fat n   'd off!!

hope you guys are doing better.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda Hun what a nightmare MEN can be sooooooooooooooooo annoying.  They are never very good at saying what they mean or meaning what they say.   

I will give you a call a little later 

To everyone else I will come back later and do personals as I have a very heavy head due to the accidental amount of alcohol I consumed last night and my house is a complete state.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi zen girl of course you can join us hun!!! the more the merrier eh first of all i just wanted to give you a    for all you have been through so far. me and dp are on pregnacare and wellman vits. the wellman vits are fab as dp's sa went from 2mil per obscure amount to 27 mil per obscure amount so there is hope for your dh... you will find that the girls on here are fab and definatley a sanity saver!! i dont know where i'd be without them.

lots of    for a bfp for you this month!!

sm.. any news hun?? 

hi rachel!! how is the head hun lol xx thanks for the words of support. bloody men!! i have written off this month as i think we've got our timings all wrong.. even though dp asked when our days are and i told him!!! im not sure if he did biology at school and realises what we have to do to get pg!!!!

hi sam how are you hun

anyway, i went for a swim and lunch with my friend... we put the world to rights and i feel so much better.

hope you guys are well.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

right ladies im officially going  , im wanting a nice BFP or my blimming AF    

Nothing to report here!

All clear down below, still having trouble with tummy being upset and a few cramps....but no sign of either!

I really dont want along cycle again!     

This isnt too bad so far for me, but annoying that nothing is happening!  I know its fairly comon for women to get late positives but ive been here so many times b4 i really dont want to be spending the next week or longer wondering if a BFP is going to show!  So instead i just want af to arrive!!!

Got a headache lingering today too which isnt helping my mood!

sorry about "ME" post  xxxx


PS  Changed ticker cos im soooo confused lol  done it so it ends on saturday when i will re-test!  I got myself so confused...i think i ovulated on day 22 which means 14 days from then would be day 36 of cycle = TODAY!!  I tested toooo early!!  and typically im out of blimming tests!!!!!!!!!!!!  

WHAT A PLONKER!

Is this right? someone help me figure this out lol x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi hun i will try and help though as rachel will tell you im a bit of a plonker with my dates!! we both got af & then ov'd the same day and yet my dates were always different!!! did you have a + opk?? was that day 22??


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

i didnt ovulate till day 22 of my cycle ~ Well thats what cm was inplying lol  i never get a + sign on the ovulation sticks even when blood tests show i have!! Not helpful! lol

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun!! our bodies have a mind of their own!! wot have your temps been like??

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i havent been watching it! i just went with the flow this month..was going to follow temps next cycle...AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH not making this easy for myself am i! lol  

My cm is nothing really which is abit unusual..and im wanting to    these past two days too and not sure whether i should  

Breasts are still the same and my back hasnt let up on acheing since i thought i ovulated.  

All fun and games xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hun you have to carry on as normal hun.. so go for it!!     

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehe made hubby's day!!

Right just got back from shopping ~ Got a pack of two hpt's so i will see how i feel in the morning to whether i test then or wait and see what happens.

The way i feel could mean it goes either way, i have af backache but pulling sickly cramps  


Big hugs girlies xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i think that the problem is hun that the syptoms for af and pg are virtually the same.. i mean i get nausea, my boobs get massive, i get quite sensitive to smell and taste and every sodding mth af arrives in all her crimson glory!! i want simple signs of being pg...like a big p on your belly, or stork cards on your doormat!! something much more obvious!!!

hey you shouldnt be on here!! you should be putting barry white on and getting jiggy!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi  

Welcome to wardy and Zengirl 

Whats going on Sm 

How are you Amanda Sam and Ruthie  

This is another quick one as I have little dd off school today with a cough again.  I don't know what has happened at the moment but life is just so busy and I haven't had time to come on here as much as I would like.  I had parents evening last night and then brownies and tonight we have swimming.  i feel like I am leaving you all out but I want you to know that I am not and I just genually can't come on.  I had little dd up until 1 in the morning and am feeling v-tired .

I hope you and dp are ok now Amanda I'm sorry I couldn't give you a ring I will try over the next couple of days and soon as things calm down a bit.

I really must go as I haven't even had a shower today and I smell.  I also have to try and make a firefly costume for dd for the school play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to anyone testing soon    

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies sorry not been on again finding it all a bit much  

Can't really write here what's bothering me as I feel a little embarrassed..   

SpecialMum ~ Really hope it turns into a BFP!!!  

Sam, Amanda, Rachel & Kerry Sending you loads of love and positives    

Hiya newbies! Wardy & Zengirl   

R xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello 

Well last night i thought my luck had changed cos i suddenly felt wet down below and on closer inspection (sorry tmi) i had a creamy white cm and plenty of it too..but this morning although still there i got another BFN!  i am getting stabbing pains in my left ovary too    I have no idea whats happening with my body!!
Ive decided to relax and do a test at the weekend if af hasnt arrived by then,


Ruthie ~ Hun please dont feel embarresed with us, we are here for u!!  you can always pm me xxx

Hi to everyone else!!! xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone  

How are we all this evening?

I decided not to take the girls swimming as I just couldn't be asked.  So I have fed and watered them and am ready to talk 

Just my luck no one will be on line now I am.

Ruthie hope your problem isn't too bad and I am always here if you want to talk Hun 

Sam I was going to tell you about how much our wedding cost etc but it sounds like yours is going to be far more elaborate than ours already.  I paid 300 for my dress and we only got married in the reg office.  The most expensive thing was the food coming in at 1500.  We have been together for 10 years and didn't want to make too much fuss.  In all I think we spent 4000.  We had a great time though.  Then we had one night in a posh hotel in falmouth and then the next day we went camping with all the family and friends for 4 days.  I didn't want to have a holiday without dd's as I can't bear to leave them for long. (How sad am I)  I have only ever had that night away and two nights away from big dd when I was having little dd.  But then we really don't have anyone that we can leave them with.  But the actual day was fantastic I loved getting up and going to have hair and make up done, drinking wine for breakfast and just all the fuss and attention that was made of me.  We had our reception in our local village hall which is not as bad as it sounds we had loads of children's stuff like a bouncy castle face painting and treasure hunts outside and the ice cream man came which was a great hit.  The weather was great and the grounds outside had a park so none of us really had to worry about the kids much and we all spent a lot of time dancing and at the bar!!!

Wow what a warble   

Amanda how are you today  

Sm sorry you keep getting bfn's I know how you feel  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah rach~ Ur wedding day sounds fab hunny!! Think we may have to think more down to earth as our budget just keeps growing and growing and unfortunatly what with tx ect our bank ballance s not following trend!!! When we put it all together it's about 25k    Even if we can do it i refuse to spend that much money on one bloody day!!!!  

SM~ Hope u get an answer soon sweetie, maybe u could arrange a blood test for next week if still no sign??

Amanda~ How r u hun??

Ruthie~  

Well no sign of af yet, but i've still got a few days to go if she's going for a 34 dayer again   still having some weird pains, not the same as af pains but similar?? To be honst i think it's wind   honestly i'm terrible at the mo!!!   Although i'm not obsessing about it at all i'm still holding onto some hope that we may get a miracle BFP this mnth b4 tx  

sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam
yes i will proberely go for a blood test if af isnt here by next week just to shut me up hahahaa  Besides its my sister's b-day next week and i am meant to be going out with her on tues and then family thing on the following saturday so i dont want to be moody and moaning lol

Wow ur wedding sounds very glam!  My wedding was about 6-9k in the end but i was very lucky as my parents paid!!!!!!  
We had 2 bridesmaids and 1 matron of honor, 3 (yes i said 3 ) bestmen!  
I had a gourgeous dress which was partly of the rail but then added on, a long flowing veil mmmm special day!
We had a sit down meal which was 3 courses for about 60 and then a buffet and dj etc for everyone!  My cake was made by a aunt who was in the business and my photo's done by my uncle who does it proffessionally.  We were very lucky! 

i also had the vip limo which was in an episode of cornation street!!!  

The only piece of advice i give friends is let someone else do the table planner then its not ur fault if someone moans where they are sitting! lol

xxxxx

Do u like my new ticker?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Loving the new ticker hunny!!   Although it does put into perspective that i ONLY HAVE 20 SLEEPS LEFT TO DO MY XMAS SHOPPING!!!!!!!    Really have to get my butt ingear!!
Think i may try doing the table centre bits myself and the favous ect to save sme cash   I've also got 3 bridesmaids my sis & sil and then my dd & one page boy (my ds) 

samxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well

I thought I lost you all, as the thread was moved but I have now found u.

Well what a week - crap week really. Why is it people want to have a go at u when u are feeling low. As u may know my SIL whinged at DH about not sending her DH a birthday card (which I did - in August when it was his birthday) and presents. Well I thought (after I was in total tears over it all), she can be petty so can I. So I bought her one of those massive christmas cards and thought well she should remember we have sent her a card.
Then we heard through a friend that my DH friend was whinging that we have not been round to visit them and there new twins, that were born in September - the same week I got my BFN of my 2nd IVF Treatment. And was totally cut up about it as I thought it would work and couldn't face since then -  babies. (Twins were concieved naturally - they have no fertility problems). We did send them a text message (i know its not the same ) saying congratulations. So DH rang his friend on monday evening, he wasn't in and left a message with his wife to call us back - he hasn't as yet. Don't know what to do, just feel that all this aggro and bad feelings is all my fault. I mean SIL issue with the birthday cards - well I normally sort out the birthday cards but my head has been all over the place and most of my friends didn't recieve one. NOW this with my DH friend - can't win, just feel like we have been chucked out of the circle of friends, we don't get invited to places no more as all our friends have got kids. They then say (when we do see them) 'oh we have been thinking of you'  and I just think yeah sure u have. 

Then last saturday, it was a sad day for me and DH as it was the 2nd anniversary for Bethany, she would have been 2 years old.

Just feel so lonely at the moment, I know I have got u guys, but its still nice to have a cuppa and a chat with someone face to face. Guess I need some more friends. Anyone live near Redditch in Worcestershire 

Anyway, sorry for whinging, thanks for listening

Sonia xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sam ~ I actually did our own favors too, and the table names, planner, menu's...The church did the song sheets.  We had a floriest do the bouquets, church flowers and centre pieces but it was pricey!!!

It all adds up doesnt it!    But its all worth it!  

We hired the bestmen outfits as they werent bothered about keeping them but brought the bridesmaid dresses for the girls!  so that helped.

keep us posted x


Sonia~ hi hun, so sorry u are having a tough time   x

Rachal ~ Sorry i missed u earlier hun, we are a right pair arent we...Im still getting sharp stabbing pains in my left side  

Take care everyone xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oooh just brought my pre~seed and 10 Ovulation tests and 5 hpt's!!!  Just got to buy something orange now! and a new temp thingy heheheheeheheheheee  Like i wasnt mad enough!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Just a flying visit for me!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

Just a quickie for now ~ Well i didnt bother testing again today but im feeling more moody and im putting that to af coming soon!  i must admit im peeing more which is making me confused but im going to relax now and test on sat, if nothing and af doesnt turn up by end of next week i will request a blood test!

hugs to u all xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!! how are we doing?? im sorry i deserted you for a bit.. i was on o long day yesterday which was a nightmare so i didnt get home till 9.40pm!! arrrrghh.. today ive been on a course too so im well and truly pooped!

hi rachel.. thank you so much for the pm hun xx im ok just totally knackered.. me and dp have been really off with each other and i think its all of the pressure of bms etc... im ok though hun and thank you so much for your concern.. how are you hun? you've had a mani few days eh? how is dd??

hi sm... youre sooooooooooo restrained and a good girl unlike me and another person who shall remain nameless (RACHEL!!)

hi sam how are you hun?? how are the wedding plans coming on?? im soooo excited for you..

hi sonia... im so sorry that you've had a rough time of it of late.. so many of us on here have had friendship issues that it is definatley them and not you!!!

hi zengirl how are you doing??

anyway, im going to catch up on here!! ive missed everyone!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi amanda

Great to hear from u and im sorry u and dh arent getting on too well at mo..bms and infertility does that, but i hope u can make up soon!  

Im not restraint im just flippin out    lol  you should see my diary!  im so pis**d off    I want af to come so i can get on with another cycle   or the peeing like mad to actually mean something and get a lovely   SOON! 

And worst part is everytime i do a test i have to then face it and then tell my dh and then tell my mum, its toooooo much!  

Sorry to be so negative xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun.. ive just read your diary.. i know it must be tough especially if your cycles are so irregular... the deviant side of me says dont tell anyone that you are doing a hpt as it is hard enough dealing with disappointments on your own without telling everyone else.. im so hoping it's good news for you.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

its so hard for me as im very close to my mum (she calls most nights)..and even when i dont tell her she some how knows!  

I dont like being so down and negative ~ Especially on here as we need each other to be strong but its really hit me today.  hopefully i feel better tomorrow.

I read ur diary to hun, bliming men ~ i have the opposite prob, he wants too but i dont!  i just feel horrid at the mo lol

Ive got pre~seed coming, sounds abit gross!  I hope i can handle it lol  Dh seems happy that i will be "Active" this month with it!  

I know this is stupied but should i be bms even though af hasnt come yet?  i suppose i should as i have gone a whole year without one in the past!   Can u imagine dh after that long!   

xx

OMG I HAVE TO PEE AGAIN ~ ITS ONLY BEEN ABOUT 15-20ins!  and i get sharp pains in pelvis...Could there be something wrong with me??


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

it isnt a stoopid question hun.. with regards to the bms i'd go for it... business as usual  

i understand what you say with regards to ur mum.. i just thought it might take the pressure off.

i so hope that we get our bfp's what a fab xmas prezzie... ah well if not 2008 is the year for the quads eh?? lol xx


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

YEP, we will all be moaning next christmas about smelly nappies and dresses that u can breast feed from lol


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, I am still about reading through just not much time to post at the mo!!!

SM~ Really hope things sort themselves out soon hunny    

Amanda~ This whole IF can really put a strain on a relationship and especially BMS.... trust me i've had my fair share of BMS related probs along the way what with all the pressure ect!!! Hope it improves for you sweetie

Hi and welcome to Zengirl and hi wardy

Ruthie~ How u doing now sweetie??

Rach~ Hope ur feeling a bit better after the nightmare cycle last month??  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Sam xx

Has anyone heard from ruth? is she ok?? xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Heard from her yesterday, she's o.k just the usual ups and downs of this whole bloody IF c**p   Hope ur keeping ur chin up sweetie pie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ummmm?    Yes! No not really lol

Just read ur dairy hun..i get that left ovary pain too at the moment and then occassionally on my right..WEIRD.
Im also getting   with all this weeing i need to do!  I screamed at dh earlier and said i wouldnt care if i knew it was a good sign! but to be getting BFN's and still peeing getting worse its making me feel like S  t !


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi girls back from a nice cuppa!! i didnt have din as i pigged out at lunch (which was fab!)

hi sm! aw hun   hopefully soon you will have an answer... fingers toes and vital organs crossed for you xx tee hee about moaning about smelly nappies!! i hope so and soon for all of us on here!

hi sam.. thanks for the kind words and reassurance... we are ok it's just 'that' time of the mth puts soooo much pressure on us both that it's more of a task than having sex with the man i love... i think he feels that too... in an odd way though im glad im not alone in that.. 

rachel where are you hun miss u xx

hi ruthie.. i text you hun. just want u to know ur missed and we are thinking of you!! xx

hi to anyone else ive missed xx

amanda xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Evening all.
sorry I came to join you and then shut up, my DD is ill at the moment so not getting much sleep so shattered when gey home from work.
Not going to try personals as really can't keep up wity everyone at the moment but just want to wish everyon coming to the end of their cycle/2WW all the best


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sonia ~ many hugs for last Saturday......can't imagine how hard that was for you hun 

Helen ~ there is a thread for people going through tx with step children, i'll find the link for you. I know how isolating it can be as my DH has 2 children and it was really tough when we were ttc.

Specialmum ~ sending you hugs......call the doc if you think you need to hun.

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Can I just add a gentle reminder on here to try to avoid too much chat about little ones if possible. We do have the Secondary Infertility and Hoping for Another Miracle Boards where chat about LOs is fine and of course everyone is welcome to post here too. I hope that this has not caused any offence, not my intention at all.

I.W.L.G.B ~ sorry hun, i posted at the same time as you. Didn't want you to feel the above was aimed at you....it's just a general reminder. Hope DD gets better soon and you get some sleep 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well i have just come back from shopping and was so tempted to buy a preggy mag but didnt ~ V.proud of myself!

Also took some ones advice (i think it was amanda's) And got jiggy with it tonight!  Felt much better for cuddling and   made me feel womeny!  

Having a late tea ~ hubby cooking special for me!  

Thanks for ur continuing support ladies and look forward to chatting with u tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just flying through this evening.

Yee hah. Been to the hosp today, and yes, we have our funding and could be starting treatment as early as Feb! Never expected things to move this quickly. What a rollercoaster, miserable and depressed last week and now feeling optimistic.

Love to all of you, especially those who are having a tough time. Will be back tomorrow to do personals.

Love Kerry x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Zengirl~   i have those exact words flying round my head right now!!!   And i know it's crazy because we've been told our only hope is for ICSI   BUT despite that as this is my last au natural cycle b4 TX (start D/R between 29dec-2nd jan depending when af arrives) I am ever hopeful that i may get a miracle before all that! I know i'm kidding myself but like you my mind wonders from no way to omg yes i am   So i completlly sympathise with you hunny and know how hard this is for you   Really hope we both feel a little more sane soon!   

Kerry~ OMG   FAB FAB news about the funding sweetie!!   So as early as feb hey!!! U won't be much after me   let's hope i can set a good example and get a lovely BFP and get the good luck run going again    

SM~   I would be going crazy in ur possition hunny, what HPT's are you using May be time to pull out the big guns like Clearblue digital if she's not here over the wkend!!   

I.W.L.G.B~ Sorry to hear about the sleepless nights hunny   Hope DD feels better soon  

Well no af today which is when i was thinking she would come. Still got some funky pains in my womb area, still windy as hell!!! Boobs still sore and heavy, headache last night too. BUT as the ticker says could be another 3 days yet so trying (in vain) not to keep thinking it's possible but i just can't help it.... i so badly want a miracle if not only for the fact that we won't have to do TX but also for tone's piece of mind, the fact that were going to have to do all this and all that it's gonna put my body through is really eating him up at the mo.... he feels very guilty and very mad at the unfairness of it all    Pray to which ever god's u like girls that i can do this this month     

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good morning Ladies    Well good afternoon hehehe

Zengirl ~ Hi hun, reading ur arguent was like reading me!  I have named my babies ( oh yeah im having twins of course!) I have choosen what they would wear on next christmas, ive even dreamed them being feed in matching car seats in front of my mums christmas tree next year!!!  And yet im still waiting and praying that some how im going to be one of those ff who comes back later on and says " i didnt get my bfp untill 10 days later"!  

Last night was hard, i had another dream!!  This time it was so clear, it was all about testing, which we got a lovely BFP!  i cant remember now the details but just remembering waking up feeling so positive and smiling that i was indeed pregnant!


Holly ~ Congrats hun!!!! this is fantastic news!  2008 is def going to be yours and sam's YEAR! i can feel it!!!!  

Sam ~ Hi hun, first i used ebay cheapies but they were suppose to work from as little as 10ml, but i worked out i had used them 1 and 2 days earlier than i was meant too, so i went and brought a twin pack of tesco tests...which i did one and it was also a negative.  I have kept the other to do on saturday!  I looked into the clear blue digital and they are £9.99 for 1 or 2 for £12.99 in tesco.  It just seems alot for what i feel is going to be negatives cos this is all ive ever had!    Plus justifyin that to hubby for a test for too much to handle that night!  im going to ask for a blood test mayb thurs next week if af isnt here by then (this will be my longest cycle).

All fun and games, hugs to u all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ I too dream about my babies next christmas.... how cute they'll be ect ect  

UNFORTUNATLLY..... My miracle was just not to be as AF has just arrived!! Guess a miracle was a bit too much to ask for after all   Soooooo on the brightside i'm gonna call my clinic now and get the ball rolling.... CD1 and ICSI this cycle!!!!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh sam im so sorry but wow icsi cycle      loads of luck and                  for u!!

will u be still posting with us hun?  do keep us in the know wont u   xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes i'm sorry but you are not getting rid of me that easily!!! I will be on this thread till the bitter (although hopefully happy) end  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yay! GOOD I HATE TO LOOSE U HUN!  someone has to keep us sane! xxx

sam~ hope u dont mind but ive changed ur bubbles cos i know 2008 is ur year! x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Sam ~ Sorry AF turned up and you didn't get your miracle. But wow, how exciting. ICSI here you come!!! If everything goes well we should be a couple of months behind you. I am bouncing off the walls. Rich still being very level headed about everything but I had to tear myself away from prams when Christmas shopping in toy r us last night!  Love Kerry xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening all  

Sam well this is it then I am so excited for you.  I know it's going to go well Hun  

Ruthie where are you Hun we are missing you  If you don't feel like posting then send me a pm Hun.  I hope you are well 

SM well you are going through what I went through last month. don't do the tests just wait and see as otherwise it will cost you a small fortune but good luck Hun   

I am going to move over to the secondary thread for a while because I feel having two girls already that maybe this is not the right place for me and if I have upset anyone by talking about having kids then I am truly sorry it was not my intention.  I just felt really happy talking to you all as some of the things that you are going through I have gone through myself.  I will check everyday on your news and I really want to see some bfp's soon and that is an order

Lots of love Rachelxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rachel hun, please don't feel you have to move over....there is really no need to and I hope you will stay posting here. I only mentioned the other boards as LO chat is fine there, but in no way would I want anyone to feel that they are not welcome here.

You haven't upset anyone hun......I'm just trying to keep the right balance so everyone feels ok to post here.

Hope you'll stay 

Sam ~ oh hun, i'm sorry the witch arrived.....many hugs 

How's everyone else doing......hope you all have a good weekend.

Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kerry ~ Hi hun, i know what u mean about toys r us!! Its all very exciting isnt it..if my af does come then i could be heading onto clomid jan/feb depending on weight loss and consultant so we could all be together again lol

Rachel ~ yes i do seem to be in a battle of the pee stick dont i lol to be honest im just awaiting af now but cant say i wouldnt be over the moon if i did get a late bfp! Please dont stay away too long, we love having u here and it doesnt upset me about u having two other children, u are still ttc and dealing with the dreaded 2ww and there fore are welcome to chat with us all anytime!!

Ruthie ~ Missing u loads hun, take care and pop in soon xxxxx

Hi lizzy ~ Im fine, well im ok need af really so i can move forward but still hoping for that late positive lol I havent much planned this weekend but am going out on tues for my sis 30th b-day and then next sat we are having a family party!! So i really want everything sorted for then so i can chill out!

Hi to everyone else and have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Where is everyone today?

Im having a moody crappy day sure af is on its way as i usually get like this just before it arrives...So come on af get here so u can leave here!! lol

big hugs to u all and hope u are ok xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Evening,  things are mad here DD un well so we all shattered as up a few times a night.

Specialmum hope AF does't arrive for you.

Nothing much to report just getting back into the charting here and glad I'm early on in my cycle as ^bms^ is out of the window at the mo


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!! how are we?? 

hi sm any news hun?? fingers crossed for you.. soz u are feeling moody.. hopefully it will be good news for you hun keep us posted!

hi sam sorry the witch arrived.. but like you said on the brightside you can get started with your icsi!! im soooo excited for you!!

hi iwlgb.. soz dd unwell and that youare shattered.. hope she gets better soon!

hi kerry thats fab news!! congratulations... i bet feb cant come quick enough... like you said it is such a rollercoster.. one minute up down the next... it's all up from now on!!

i have to admit.. i was feeling a bit like rachel in that i felt maybe i should be posting on just the secondary thread as i'd hate to feel that i was making anyone feel uncomfortable by talking about LO's. but as sm said we do currently find ourselves in a situation where we are struggling ttc... i did before and i am now. i feel at home here... it's a quandry really...

anyway, like i said i hope one and all are well.


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry I've been away ladies... feeling much better x (even though I'm currently at work on a night shift!   ) 

Aww your messages are so lovely and supportive! How could I not come back! Thank you all for lovely pm's x


Sam & Kerry! WOW ladies treatments Ahoy! So glad you going to stick around here and keep us updated!     I really hope that we have some lovely spring BFP's and Bumps!!!!  

SP ~ No AF yet hun?! how you feeling?   

Amanda ~ NO you must stay here! if this is were you feel at home then it's the best place for you!!!   I can't wait to see your BFP posted right here!  

Rachel ~ Same as Amanda! if you feel more comfortable going to the other thread then I understand but I have never felt upset about your lovely DD talk! I would miss you both loads! want to see your lovely BFP too!!  

Hi to everyone else!!!    

Well I don't expect to get a BFP this month as only had BMS once! Friday!!    Also had acupuncture on Thurs which was good but still thinking about booking another apt! 

Well we shall see!  

Rxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry i dont post as much anymore but not really TTC at the moment just having a lot of fun!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

yay Kate glad your having fun!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all just got in from a very late evening. feeling a bit tired 

Glad to see you back Ruthie    Thanks for your message of support of course we do not want to leave we are happy here but we do have to consider others so we shall see.

Amanda we will chat soon we have soooooooooooooooo much to chat about. Mon am OK 

love to Sam and SM and all you other crazy chicks 

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hi girls 
I haven't had a chance to catch up but I'm just popping on to wish you all a merry Christmas        and I'll be back in the new year what ever time the funding is released  but till then I'm trying to get back to normal. May all your dreams come true        

Tanya xx (love and hugs to you all) *


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww ruthie so glad you are back honey!!!!    i was worried about you. thank you for the kind words i want to be here for my 2ww'ers bfp's one and all.. in fact i wont leave untill all of us do.. so no pressure guys!!! btw it only takes one hun!!!

hi rachel how you diddling hun?? your a difficult girl to catch up with but it will be cool to catch up monday!!!

hi sm any news?? 

hi zengirl... soz about your bfn and the imminent arrival of af.. did i mention that your post the other day was just what goes on in my mind every month!! i think you reassured alot of us that we arent going mad it is just the IF.

hi tanyak!!! i wish and hope 2008 is the year for you xx


amanda xx

hope all ok with everyone else!!!


amanda xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG Can this week get any worse !!! No what I heard from our consultant at the hospital this week has just cut me up (yet again), according to them my eggs are of poor quality. I have some good ones but mainly they are poor and with my FSH Level being 11, it is a low ovarian reserve (or something like that). They suggested that I have another go at IVF in March 08 with my own eggs, and if it doesn't work then I have to consider egg donation. I have some issues about that, that I have to have a think about. The main issue being our child would not have my genes, he or she would have some other woman's genes. But if this is the only way I can have a baby then I will have to go down this route. BUT there is a 2 year waiting list, then its not guaranteed it will work !!!!

I am so fed up !!!! (I feel more than fed up but thought I would be polite)

I hope everyone else is okay.

luv a very upset sonia xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello all

well im still having no signs af is coming other than the occassional moody snap at dh who i can say is been brilliant about it since a long break down in to tears row on friday night!  it all came out and luckily i feel much better and now hubby is more supportive of my needs and feelings.

NO AF! Whats going on i think i will book in for a blood test as im dizzy on waking, peeing lots and feeling sick about an hr or 2 after awaking...i dont know if im preggy (which would be fab) or got some sicky bug ( which is more likely).

Ruthie ~ So great to have u back hun, missed u loads...You never know it just might be the one time and u are currently making a baby   

Rachel and amanda ~ It doesnt upset me that u have children and i love ur encouraging, supportive and positive words you bring to us girlies on 2ww...Its reassuring to have u here and know u know how we feel and have been there before.  Dont leave!!  EVER! heheheheehe

Iwlgb ~ Sorry to hear dd isnt well and hope she gets better soon  

Sonia ~ Im so sorry to hear about ur appointment. i can understand what u are saying about donnor eggs as i too would have isssues to think on and id proberely be feeling stuck in the middle right now..but we are here for u and lets hope and pray that u wont need to go to that option and u will concieve naturally soon!! xx

Zen girl ~ sorry to hear it was a bfn  

right i m off to cook tea,  I will let u know any develops as soon as i do lol xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sonia.. so sorry about your news. i know it must leave you with alot to think about honey. you know we are here for you whatever you decide. xx

hi sm.. thanks for your pm and your kind words on here. i will send you an email.. i may be a bit slow as im using dp's laptop as mine died (rip) you email addy made me larf! what is af playing at? wot cd are you mine is imminent i can really feel it.. i have those horrible achey feelings you get just before af!

hope all ok with everyone xx


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi amanda ~ Yeah thought u'd like it lol 
Its day 41 now!!!!  I have had a 45 cycle so wondering if i will start soon...the thing is i had all that af feeling right from ovulation but now apart from sore boobs and occassional stab pain in ovaries im feeling nothing..well apart from mood swings lol

boobs are still huge! and sore 

The dizziness is bad, i literally get up out of bed head to the door way and woooooshhhhh im falling against door frame! my head spins and i feel all jelly legged  

As for sickiness ~ acidy still bad and i just go all hot and sick like im going to be but i dont ~ not nice!

So strange,  why cant these be cos im pregnant!  u know i did the stupied thing of working out my dates if i were ~ BIG MISTAKE! found out baby would be due 3 days later than my 28th b-day!  So of course that hit me like a bus and i burst out crying! Why do we do these silly things!

Great chatting as always to u hun, look forward to email xxxxxx


PS Just read ur diary hun..Dont u ever think all u do is moan! u are so much more than that and like ive said b4 i dont know what i would have done with out u over these last few months!  Ur a treasure!  xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww sm BIG     we all do things like that hun so dont be too hard on yourself.. i have picked baby names, wondered what it would look like, would i have a boy as all of my family are girls.. ie im one of 4 girls my mum is one of 8.. 7 girls 1 boy.. me and my sisters have all had girls, dp would like a boy to even out the hormones!! would our baby have dark hair or light hair... if i got pg now when would my baby be due.. you name it ive thought of it!!!!

i hope you get an answer to your symptoms soon.

im off to watch top gear!!


much love


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies just popping in whilst on a horrible nightshift! at least I get to do it from home tonight so DH and I have just managed to catch Cranford (we love it... so old before our time! te he)

Zengirl ~ so sorry it was a bfn    Hope the clinic say yes to another go soon! if not we shall be here for you going au-natural!

Amanda ~ LOADZA girls! My mum is one of 9 too! I come from a massive Irish family so it's odd for someone to have trouble making babies in our family   sending you loads of positives!  

SM ~ Still no AF is a vvvvvv good sign !!!    

Sonia ~ Big hugs lady   sorry about your clinics news x we will all be here for you what ever you decide x  

Rachel ~    hope your feeling positive and good lady!! 

Tanya ~ Hey how are you!!! Merry Christmas to you to lady!!  

Well I'm taking it easy this cycle as I'm not holding out much hope but like Amanda and SM says it only takes one so hoping but not going to focus all my energy on it this time xx

R xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry not been on in a while, but i did stay i was steering clear for a bit as i must admit i got obssessed with the site before the honeymoon.
It's our appt tommorow at the hospital to see where we go from here with options.  They said we weren't eligible for ivf last year as i was only 22 and also my bmi was 30 (apparently..... i contested this).
I'm now obv a year older and my bmi is border line but obviously we are dead worried
any advice for tmw will be gratefully recieved/
xxxx


me


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all 

Well its day 42 of cycle, Go on guess.......................................?


NO BLIMMING AF!


Can i go mad now please?

                  


Arrrrrhhhhh thats a bit better!     

Went to gp today and asked at reception for my percription of met and was told i had to see gp ~ Which annoyed me cos id already seen her regarding it and the reception couldnt even say why.....Anyway i asked for an appointment cos as u all know i need a blood test etc and she is next available jan 14th 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      What The  !

I got told my doc was on advice line this morning so call and ask to speak to her,  im awaiting her return call!  And i dont like waiting!    

So i will let u know what she says and what she is going to do......Watch this space! 

Hope u are all well today and look forward to catching up later xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning my loveluys!!!


Well i'm sorry for my absnce over the wkend.... It was SIL's wedding reception (for those who didn'y come to the wedding) And i have to admit i was a very bad girl!!!   Came back from the party with a couple of friends and proceeded to drink our way through a whole bottle of orange and cinamon brandy!!!!! There was only 3 of us drinking it and it was a hige bottle   So inevitablly i was dying yesterday, was so sick i couldn't move.... I AM NEVER DRINKING AGAIN!!!! 

Sm~ Really hope something turns up soon hunny, this must be torture for u  

Rach & Amanda~ Don't you dare go anywhere girls.... Think Lizzy was just trying to remind us all that lot's of talk about LO's is prob not a great idear... i'm sure noone minds the accasional mention  

Ruthie~ Glad ur back hunny   It does only take the one!!

Zengirl~ Sorry about ur  hunny  

Sonia~ What a hard choice u have to make.... think it's best to have a long chat with DH and see where u both stand on the donor egg issue, it's a big disition but on the plus side it may work and u don't have to tell anyone that u used donor egg's.... i don't think i would tell anyone if it was me, the same as i wouldn't tell anyone if it was donor sperm.  

Well 19 days and counting now till D/R.... am just waiting on a call back from my clinic to go through everything with me and then we'll have to pop down there and pay them   HERE WE GO LADIES!!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

As promised i am letting u know what my gp said ~ Right as for met percription she couldnt understand why there'd be a prob and is going to look into it later...ok.

Told her what cycle day im on and how i have been feeling, She is going to leave me a blood form with percription!  

I guess its something but i really wanted to be seen and checked over ~ is this too much to ask?

So i wont know what she is testing me for till i get form but will write it up so u can help me figure it out lol


Sam ~ great to hear things are moving on and not long now to go!  lots of    and  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry im not around as i once was - is not easy without the internet but i am reading all your posts.

I got told yesterday that my nan (dads mum) passed away on thursday. She hasnt wanted anything to do with me or my brothers for the last 10 plus years so im now in 2 minds what to do about the funeral.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi my lovelys

Just thought i'd let u all know tone had his chromasone test results back today...... ALL NORMAL   which means were good for go on the ICSI   Just had my clinic call me too, were going in to pay tomorrow and then will get my schedule and prescription in the post in the next couple of days     

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Guess what happened earlier..well my ebay goodies came today and i got dh to open the package so he would find the pre~seed, he was fine thank god but i asked him to pass me a hpt cos i was bout to go wee lol  Anyway i do my thing and im waiting for the test to show.....OMG theres a faint line!  

Now this is where id love to go on and say this was a bfp! BUT nope the little sod had only gone and given me a ovulation stick!!!!!!!!!  ARRRRGGGHHHH i didnt know whether to laugh or cry!

Anyway u can def see a very faint line on the O stick!  But still showing a BFN on the proper hpt!

 MEN  

Not sure what this means, if anything but i will just have to wait for blood form so i can put an end to it all!


Sam ~ Great news about dh! and its all go go go Yay!!! xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening all  

Sam great about tones results so its all go for you now wow how exciting. 

SM sorry this is really dragging out for you I hope you get your answer soon 

Sonia sorry things are so hard and that you feel bad 

Zen girl sorry hun 

Amanda are you there? Nice to talk to you today 

Ruthie how are you hun 

I am off now as am just about to eat and am starving.

Will pop back after dinner.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi rachel thanks hun..im ok most of the time but i have moments where i get frustrated and annoyed with myself.
Gp wasnt much help either so i am feeling like i bothered her for nothing!  

Ive my day out with my sister tomorrow for her birthday, We have finally decided on Nando's for a meal...the only thing im worried about is im not very good company at the mo.  Currently im in my pj's and wrapped up with the duvet!    But tom ive got to act like im brilliant and happy and dress up.

Can i do this?

Then on saturday its abig family gathering for her birthday too,  i really do want to celebrate but i wished i could move it back a week or 2!  I know this sounds selfish but i just want to crawl into a cave and hide for a while.

((hugs)) to all my ff and im sorry im bringing alot of negative vibes to the group at the mo and i am trying to stop it and move on....xxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls
just wondering if any1 saw my post re: tommorow as had no response yet
me and dh are trying to think of questions to ask them as they werent helpful last time

xxxx

angie


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Angie,

I've never heard of a clinic refusing because of your BMI.  This seems a little strange.   

If I were in your boat I would be asking them what I had to do to get the treatment.  Surely your age shouldn't matter.  It's all down to how long you have been trying.  Well it is here in Scotland.

I wouldn't say I had a great BMI, mine is 28 (I think) and it hasn't been an issue.  We are on our second try of IVF, first was a  .  I'm currently on my 2 week wait.  Blood test next Monday..... We have been trying for 5 years though.  We have tried everything health wise, including the smoothie diet for DH.  No caffeine for me.  Maybe you could try some of these things?

Not much help I don't suppose, but something to consider and challenge tomorrow.

Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies how are we today

ive been doing my good neighbour bit and took my neighbour to the hospital... she is a sweet-heart but hard work.. so what have you guys been up to today??

sm.. arrrrrgggghhh i was hoping you'd have some good news for me today!! have you been on peeonastick++dot++com?? re opk's as hpt have a look and tell me what you think.. btw dont apologise for feeling negative.. we all have been there and it is the IF not you.

hi rachel... fab to talk to you hun.. wasnt quite the 1 1/2 hr marathon like last time which was a shame!! dp cant believe that anyone could talk for that long oh he of the 2 minute conversations!! lol 

hi want2beamummy.. so sorry that i cant help with your questions... wish you and dh lots of luck for tomorrow and let me know how you get on!

hi ms a.. hope you are well.. not sure if you are new to the thread so if you are, big hi and welcome xx

hi sam!! (boozy floozy!! lol x) fab news about tones results!! it will all seem real tomorrow when you go and pay!!! 

ive been watching movies with dp as the girls were out with their dad.. we've had a nice relaxing time and im enjoying the first day of my weeks annual leave.. however ive got so much planned i think i'll need a week to recover!! im going for my induction at the gym tomorrow so no doubt i will ache like  and be wondering if all of this exercise is a good idea!!


lots of love

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OH MY GOD just been into the garden to switch the utility lights off and disturbed some kind of animal it was bigger than a cat and it's feet made a tippy tappy noise.  I was really  it was eating the cat food that I left out for wilbur our semi feral cat whom I completely upset this week by taking to the vets and having it neutered haven't seen him since but thought that he was still coming and eating at night but now I know that some beast is eating it instead.  (I suppose it could have been a fox)  Any way my heart is still racing and am a little shaky to say the least.

Had a nice dinner and am still really full but must go to bed otherwise will be too tired in the morning

Good night all 


Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Shhhh im not really up this late honest   

Thank u amanda hun what a great website!!  I have had a little play opk's and all coming back with second line faint which means negative O but after reading all that info im thinking there could still the slightest chance so im going try and be alittle more calmer and happier ( i say try). 
I will be out with sis tomorrow which is annoying as i wont beable to do blood test! But will hopefully beable to get it done weds if gp has filled out form.  Then its only another week for results     Will i make it?  

Right well af could still come along anytime so its all knicker watching for me!!


Arent u a lovely person taking ur neighbour to hospital    Glad u had a restful evening alone with dh.

Rachel ~ What a scare and worry! hope cat comes home soon xxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys just a quicky from me right now!!

OMG rachel what was in your garden you are braver than i am!!!! has wilbur turned up?? god hun no wonder he is upset!! only joking hun xx  

hi sm.. glad you had a peek at the site... i dont want to get your hopes up too much hun but thought you might find it interesting.. really hope you get your bfp hun!!!

well guys.. im OUT of the running for this month... af came this am 3 days earlier than expected!! im not too upset.. i am however begining to feel like i dont want to play anymore! i hate being so obsessed by something... i dont know how to broach it with dp. i want to get pg but i dont want to keep 'trying' as such..... i dont know what i want.. i have so many conflicting emotions.
anyway, im in 2 minds whether to go for my induction at the gym.. it might help clear my head. anyway, im sorry for the 'me' post.


love you all.


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ladies  

Rach~ OMG!!!! Creepy!!!  you don't live anywhere near where they spotted that black panther do you??  

Amanda~ Have txt u back sweetie  

wanttobeamummy~ Hope i caught u in time..... not sure what ur original post was but i know the clinics like ur bmi to be under 30. if you needed a list of questions to ask them, if you look on the ivf general chit chat board there is a link to a printable list of Q's to ask at ur first and second consult  

SM~ I really am lost for words with you   I have no idear what to say to try and make you feel a little better   this is all so bizarre and strange that i'm not sure whats going on, maybe it's the time of year i mean wanttobeamummy had that happen a while ago, as did rach. The only thing i can think of is to act like AF has already been and that ur starting a fresh month..... this way you won't be waiting for anything and maybe she'll appear of her own accord?!?! (or is that just really stooooooopid!)  

Ruthie~ Hiya hunny, how u doing now??  

LizzyM~ I know your there u stalker u!!!   How's pea??  

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Where are u all today?

Hey girls

Well i'm back from my clinic.... they are all paid up and i have my schedule now  


D/R 27th jan 07
Stimms 11th jan 08
E/C 25th jan 08
Preg Test 11th Feb 08  

Me oh my here we go.... it all fels so real now!!! Got all my needles ect today so just have to send my prescription off to fazelys now and were all set!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone.

well popped into doctors this morning (luckily sis dropped round) but there wasnt anything waiting me, no percription or blood form  
Did an ovulation test (looking on that website has made me wanna watch the line now and have a muck about ~ Less stressful)  Did two and both showed a second faint line so atleast i know im not ovulating so hopefully af will be coming soon 

Got home after having a surprisingly great time (nando's was fab and we were laughing most of the time), hubby said gp phoned to confirm dose of metformin so he told her, i asked if she mentioned blood form and he said no. So im hoping that will be there tomorrow!!!

Sam ~ I have already taken that attitude, im fed up of the way it was making me feel!  i am investigating my strange packet of Pre~seed...Any hints from you girls gratefully receieved!!!! 
Great news about appointment ~ Wow next feb u could be expecting!!!!!  I bet ur mind is buzzing with lots of things and u are feeling alittle up and down, But well done and all the best fro the journey ahead xx

Amanda~ Thank u for that site, im fine its helped me have a laugh this morning trying out my opk's!!!  Which is just what i needed! Its made this fun and silly rather than daunting and stressful. 

Right im off ~ popping over to mums later so might not catch up till tomorrow...Thanks everyone!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening all 

Amanda so sorry about AF hope you are OK  I know what you mean though about not playing this game anymore I feel the same it's so life consuming   to you hun.

Sm the same as sam really not sure what to say or advise but you know we are here for you whatever 
Sam that test in Feb    all the way babe. Wishing you all the luck in the world 

I would like to say abig hello to everyone else I have to go now as I have a poorly dd

So goodnight all

Speak soon

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys how are we doing??

i did go to the gym in the end and had a fab time.. then i was a lady wot lunched and met 2 of my friends and then before i knew it it was time to pick dd up from school!! i feel so much better.. im not sure if it's because although it was freezing it was sunny or what!

sm glad you are feeling a bit better and had a fab day.. hope to catch up with you 2moz xx

hi rachel how you doing hun?? whats up with dd hun big hugs   from me!!

hi sam.. all go for you.. like i said in the txt im soooo excited for you and tone!!!!!

hope all is well.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi amanda and Rachel  

I have just got back and it was very restful, my pup didnt take any notice of my parents decorations which was great and just happily chewed on his raw hid shoe and played with his toys!

a little personal here but ive noticed i am very wet down below...(left patch on knickers, sorry tmi) i dont think it smells offensive although i did notice a little whiff...Does anyone know if this is anything to worry about?
I have to say my sense of smell is amazing this evening, theres a smell in this room which to me is horrid yet i cant place it!   my tum is bloated too so hopefully af will be here soon!

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> Rach & Amanda~ Don't you dare go anywhere girls.... Think Lizzy was just trying to remind us all that lot's of talk about LO's is prob not a great idear... i'm sure noone minds the accasional mention


Just wanted to agree here......this thread is for everybody and everybody is welcome to post here. Just didn't want people to feel unable to post here or not welcome because they found it too hard to hear about LOs.

Sam ~ wow, great to have your schedule hun.....bet you must be excited to get things moving 

Want2beamummy ~ hope your appt went ok today....sorry i didn't see your post before so couldn't be more helpful but i hope they gave you some answers 

Sorry for the rubbish catch up but i must do my Christmas cards!!

Hope everyone's ok, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi my lovely ladies,

SM~ Thanks for the well wihes hunny, ref the pre-seed.... it's acctually a lot of fun and i bet DH will enjoy it too   U put it in about 15 mins b4 getting jiggy with it   o that it's still spontanious as possible   As for the wetness, could be lot's of things and as our bodies are all so different then it's hard to tell what it could be sweetie. If it get's itchy though and get's a nasty smell prob best to get it checked out  

Rach~ So anymore visits from this scary creature Gotta say again i would have POOPED MY PANTS!!!!   Hoping ur right about feb results hunny    

Amanda~ How are u feeling today sweetie? Hope ur pampering yourself..... although with all these lunches it ounds like u are!!  

LizzyB~ I'm soooooooo excited to get things going  Prob gonna be a bit scared the closer it gets but at the mo the excitement and posibility of acctually getting a BFP after o long is a great feeling   

Ruthie~ How are you sweetie??

Tam~ Are you still about hunny?? Will write via ******** to check up on you hunny   

Sam xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies where is everyone today!!??

hi sam im ok just v tired!! i met my friend in town 4 coffee and a chat which was fab, did some more xmas shopping and then home to do the usual taxi service for dd and din 4 everyone! how are you hun i bet you are still so excited.

hi sm... where are you?? im going to go and check your diary in a sec xx

hi rachel how are you honey im going to check your diary too in a tick.

hi lizzyb.. im not going anywhere!!! i have to admit i was a bit taken aback at first but im cool now! how are you doing?


right im off to check out diaries etc!

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~ Hey hunny, yep still excited   With all this talk of xmas shopping it's making me think i really need to get my bum in gear now!!! Have done some but have loads more to do!!

Ref xmas cards everyone, for those of u who pm'd me addies i have them all wrote up and will post asaigmbig...... Other wise known as.... As soon as i get my bum in gear   

Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

AF arrived today - boo hoo. but DH took me out for a meal tonight which was lovely. We met 10 years ago today. He was looking forward to some BMS tonight aswell - typical AF arriving.  

Hope everyone is okay

Sonia xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all 

I am sorry I am not on alot at the mo but am having a really stressful time with home life at the mo   

I cannot explain what it is on here but it is not very good.

So I will probably be gone for a while and when all is sorted be back.  It's not life or death stuff so please don't worry.  Just have to devote my time elsewhere at the mo.

I hope you are all OK 

Lots of love and sticky vibes 

Sorry no personals but I will be checking on you everyday and if I can post I will.

Lots of love

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rachel ~ hope everthing is ok hun  xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello

Well i think its day 45 or 46 of cycle so im on or past the longest cycle in 4mths!!!  Still no sign at all of af (im all clear below).  Got a awful headache which started last night and is still buzzing now   

Not sure whats gonna happen really, still awaiting blood form (going to call later)...

Rachel ~ Hope you are ok and take care   x

Sonia ~ Sorry to hear about af, but glad u had a nice time x

Amanda ~ Hi im here..not much to read in diary hun soz...will be adding to it shortly x

Sam ~ Thanks fro the tips regarding pre~seed!! xxxx

xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Please forgive me ladies I have been rubbish of late getting on here!!!    

SP ~ No AF ay lady??   
Sonia ~ Sorry Af arrived hun x  
Rachel ~ Have sent you a pm  
Amanda ~ Hey hun hows you!? Hope your ok xxxxx    
Sam ~ EAKKKKK how exciting! not long now!!!! lovely Feb bfp coming your way I can feel it!  

Sorry for lack of personals I will do a propper catch up soon! Off to the Midlands tomorrow for an early Christmas with my mum and family as I will be in Bristol this year as working xmas eve!!     

My SIL is now a week over due and getting 'fed up with being pg' wish I was!! but I can understand I guess... might see the little one this weekend if it makes an appearance! hope I can handle it!?  

Ruthie  xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie~ Have a lovely early xmas with ur mum sweetie   Ireally hope ur right about the BFP in feb   Just sent tam a message on ********.... have u heard from her at all

SM~ Tips came with a   hope u enjoy it  

Hows everyone else doing

Sam xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

All,
I hope you all dont mind me popping on i just wanted to wish you all  in your 
 i hope your all not going MAD !!!  
Here's sending you all positive vibes      
nicky


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!


how are we doing?? sorry ive been offline for a couple of days... technical problems at houston! (ok virgin media).

hi rachel... hun ive pm'd you.. so hope that you are ok.. am worried about you.. ring me when you get a chance.

hi sm... so sorry you havent had af or any answers!

hi ruthie... how are you sweetheart? have a fab early xmas xx

hi nicky/petdowe... how are you doing sweety?? thank you for all the fairy dust..


i'll  be back later as i have to face town and need to drag my butt to the gym!


lots of love


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls
Well i wished i could tell u something but im still sitting here none the wiser!  No af or bfp, i think we can say im not going to get one either if the weeing and boobs suggest otherwise lol

I have a stinker of a throat again, thanks to bil!!  

Its sisters birthday party tonight and i called mum and she isnt pleased cos i have a cold (Dad had lung op last yr so is prone to infections) but she told me she had a cold too!  So we will all be coughing and wiping noses    I did say she could cancel and do it another time as sister hubby has it too but she wont cos we are all looking forward to it.

Although snuggling up with duvet and hp sounds good to me!  


Anyway apart from horrid cold again im fine..we even had the "What if we take a year out" conversation last night and for the first time ever i told my hubby that if we couldnt have children he would be enough for me! Which is a huge step for me!!!  But i added he would have to get me another shihtzu!!! hehehehe

Right im off, we havent made any decisions yet we will wait for con app in jan and see what happens...

sorry for me post but do hope u are all ok!

hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry im not around much but its weird not having the internet anymore.

I have a new car at the moment - a ford escort which is lovely although mucking about the other day and put the passenger window down only for it not to want to go back up! LOL

Sam - loads of luck with the treatment and hope it results in a BFP.

Take care everyone

Kate xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls
Just to let you know some great news!

Me and steve were approved for NHS ICSI on tuesday and we're looking at going to jessop early in 2008 so reaaaaaaaaaaaly excited!!

I am moving over to the TTC with TX pages now but if any of u need me just shout
love and babydust to you all

I'm feelin 2008 is going to be a great year with lots of good news!!
xxx

Angie & steve


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

HI Girls,

Sorry I've been a really pants 'poster' recently. I do dip in and keep a check on things happening but am sooooo busy trying to wrap things up (quite literally - 62 presents to wrap b4 Santa comes on Thurs) b4 the end of term.

Sm ~ I've been frantically checking to see if you have any news, fingers crossed 4 some cheery christmas news.

Ruthie ~ Hope you cope ok when new niece/nephew arrives. I bet it won't be as awful as you think. Had simialr occasion earlier this year and was dreading it but I couldn't resent something/one so cute when he arrived!

Angie ~ That will be three of us here going 4 tx in early 2008. We have just had our hiv/hep B&C bloods done. I'm now waiting for AF to book in for a FSH test then we sit tight and wait to hear from clinic. Best of luck with your journey.

Hello to everyone else, Love Kerry


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys!!

want2beamummy that's fab news!!! i think you are right 2008 will be your year and a good year for all of us on here!!!

hi rachel... thinking of you hun... hope you're ok. 

hi specialmum... how are youdoing??

not much to report from me im afraid!

love to all


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Sorry for my utter crapness lately!!! Just been soooooooo busy trying to prepare for xmas   Can't believe how close it is now!!!!!!!

Angie & Kerry~ Can't wait to start TX with you girls   U won't be too far behind me will you kerry? And angie, that is such fab news about NHS funded cycle sweetie  

Amanda~ How stressed are you getting then with xmas only round the corner by a few days now I'm freaking out   got so much to do still!!

Rach~ Hope everything is a little better ur end??

Kate~ Thanks hunny, hows it all going?? Still loved up??

SM~ OMG..... this is worse than an eastenders cliff hanger!!!!   Really hope something happens soon!  

Well i've been to london this weekend to do some xmas shopping ect.... never seen it quite so busy!!! 
Just counting down the days now till D/R and there don't seem to be that many left!!!! Even scarier when u think xma is 2 days before that   I MUST WRAP PRESENTS  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bom Bom Bom delahlalalaaa delalalaaa la la la laaa    Well it sounded like eastenders to me! hehehee

Im fine girls, sorry for no replies these past few days but this horrid cold has effected my chest and ive been coughing so bad ive even cough up blood 

Just to let you know im none the wiser SORRY..still no blood form or af! ive given up with hpt's for some time now as i expected af to have arrived! ive got an appointment (well dh has but im gate crashing!) So i will have a "WORD"  about my blood form and demand one!

Ive been feeling down alot due to af not coming and not BFP but also we are experinceing a lot of money problems at the moment which are making each day a struggle plus our loft needs insulating again and the housing team havent come yet so we have horrid mould on the walls and ceiling!!   which of course is ruining my lovely new paintwork and the christmas spirit!

Anyway i so glad ive come on here with alot of familiar faces sounding positive and getting somewhere for early next year as i know it will be your year!!!

We are going to wait and see what our consultant is like in jan and then we may take a few months out and get our selfs sorted! But we will see!!

I will try to come on later to catch up xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Back from gp, got anti biotic's and my blood form!! yay! i will be off to sort it tomorrow afternoon but god knows when i might get the results cos its CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

just a quicky tonight... as i have cards to write and my uniform to find for tomorrow... hmmm life in the fast lane eh??

hi sam... when do you start d/r ing?? im stressed abt xmas as ive done so much shopping but still have ssoooooo much to do!!

hi sm... im so sorry that you have no news as of yet but glad that you got your blood form in the end    about time too eh??

my next 2ww is around xmas...if i have a 28 day cycle it's xmas day!!! hmmm that should be interesting!!


anyway guys


love to all 


amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sam - am very much loved up hun 

Well i went to the uni ball on friday nite and had a lovely time. I managed to get into a size 10 dress so was very pleased with that!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aghhhhh wrote long post and lost it!

Had a lovely time at mums x She kept calling DH Son which was very cute! SIL stayed pg the whole time so nothing!

BUT.... she was taken in this morning and has been induced so she is pacing the floor at the mo at the hospital and I'm waiting on texts from my brother! Happy excited but tinged with sadness too xx

AF is meant to arrive tomorrow so we shall see!

Sorry for lack of personal's x

R xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Ruthie ~ Hope ur sil is ok and delivers baby soon! 

It's day 53 now!!  and still no af, had blood taken yesterday so its wait and see, they said it should be ready on friday but i bet gp wont have it by then lol

this chest infection is horrid, i have hardly any energy to do anything   
We did how ever get the christmas decor finished and that has cheered me up lots.

Got my two dogs some big mini roasts (bones) yesterday for pressies and some toys so i cant wait to see them un wrap them   they are my kids!   

right im off but take care everyone   xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SP Can't beleive AF or BFP still haven't come your way!! I really hope it's a BFP! 

Still no news from brother! that baby is very stubben! 

I got it wrong AF not due tomorrow but Friday.... Keep feeling dizzy like I'm going to faint but don't want to read anything into it!

Sam how are you excitedabout tx?

Amanda & Rachel how are you ladies? where on your cycle?   

Hi to everyone else sorry for anyone I've missed!  

R xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks ruthie, wow baby taking its time lol  as for you i really do hope this is a BFP and everything is healthy!     

We will be finding out together on friday then...fingers crossed xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning everyone 

Sorry I have not been on much lately as not much to report really.  Desperately trying to get ready for Xmas have not finished all my shopping yet and have only done some wrapping.  Still waiting for some things to arrive from Amazon and getting a bit worried.  

AF is due bang on Christmas time so I am not looking forward to that.  I did have a small amount of brown blood the other day.  I can't even remember when!! That's how much hope I am holding out on it being an IB.

Feel really tired and emotional so sure she is on the way.

I hope you are all OK and that at least one of us gets a bfp soon  I think this thread really needs it.

Thats it for me now, sorry for the lack of personals but have to get on and sort this house out.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just like to say thanks for a the bubbles who ever did that


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

well SIL had baby Erica last night at 10:39 7lbs and perfect!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie~ Congratulations ur an auntie    My SIL found out at her scan yesterday that she's having a girl too!! No-one was expecting that at all!!! Think they are both a little gutted as they were really hoping for a boy   Personally i couldn't care less what we have, as long as it's strong and healthy   

Rach~ Good to see you hunny, i'm with u on the manic xmas countdown..... really need to move it now!! 

Amanda~ AF on xmas day hey   HOW UNFAIR!! I'm 7 days away from D/R now   just keeps getting closer?!?! Funny that   

SM~ Roll on tomorrow and some good news for you sweetie                       

Well all good this end, if not a little stressy about xmas being so close!!! Not sure what CD i'm on as just really counting down till D/R now but i think it's about 14 as D/R beggins on CD21 but you know my erratic OV patterns so i'm not even thinking about a last ditch attempt to do it au natural   

Hope everyone else is o.k??

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ladies

Ruthie ~ Congratulations on becoming a auntie! she sounds lovely..We finally got a photo of sil baby today and it made it all real and i was tearful but she looks a little dumpling!    Sil and first born look really well and happy in photo so im hoping it will remain this way!

Sam ~ Down regging is all new to me hun but it sounds important, i wish u all the best! it wasnt me who changed ur bubbles hun (YET)    Thanks for all the   xxxx

Rachal ~ Good to hear from u!!  Could the brown spotting be a   sign of a implantation bleed?? Well i hope so and all the best      xxxx

Well i think its day 54 or 55 dont know and dont care!       Got to call gp tomorrow for results of bt,  really worried how i will take the news if its the expecting   as it means it all over and no reasoning to why af isnt here!!    I think i will proberely go through many emotions tomorrow!!!


Anyway on a brighter note i have painted my nails a bright christmasy RED!    and dh has been abit    So atleast things in that department are ok!  Although when we last   it was alittle difficult as i seemed very closed up and dry....(sorry if tmi)  Has anyone had this happen??
Havent used pre~seed yet cos i wanted to not waste any b4 af came....might have to if it feels like it again  

Anyway im off to post final parcels and cards etc.... take care and look forward to chatting with u all later xxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good evening all 

Wow specialmum what a rollercoaster you are on hope you get some news tommorrow 

Ruthie congrats on being an aunt.  I know what you mean as my sister beat me to it by 2 years I was there for the birth and I adore my niece but a little touch of envy and sadness is normal It will be your turn soon. 

Amanda where are you hun 

Sam I hate to sound silly but what is down regging   Good luck with it though  

I have had quite a good day as nearly all my parcels have arrived and now feeling ready for christmas.

Still have all the wrapping to do but hey the dd's are sorted.

If anyone is there would love a chat

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just also to say on the ttc front that I probably have absolutely no hope in hell of being pg this month but as crazy as I am still think there is a chance.

Have not obsessed this month at tall until now, and now I am really obsessing which is not good as I know it will not happen as we only had bms twice.  What is wrong with me.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Just wanted to let you know that yesterday my mum and her new hubby were approved for full time fostering and are recieving a 4 yr old boy and his 2 year old sister who my mum fosters at weekends now from end of january. Im so pleased for them.

Sorry for lack of personals.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies xxx

Rachel got everything crossed for you and as people keep telling me (we only did BMS once!) it only takes one little swimmer!   

SM ~ Any news?! 

Sam ~ TX just round the corner now lady!!!! how exciting!!!!

Kate ~ Wonderful news on your mum's fostering!!! 

Amanada ~ Hiya! how are you hun?

AF not here yet but she is sending me plenty of sings that she is on her way..   cramping and crying!

R x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi just a quickie, phoned gp this morning and although they have results i cant be told them untill a gp has seen them so i have to call back after 4pm!!!

Really dont feel there will be any positives said but on a good note i dont think af will be long now as im feeling crampy and tearful...

Will let u all know results as soon as i know xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ D/R is where they basically into the menopause!!!! Shuts down my ovaries and stops my hormones so that they can control my whole cycle   FUN FUN FUN  

SM~ Good luck for 4 o'clock hunny     

Ruthie~ Still keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie..... ain't over yet     

Kate~ Great news for your mum hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

ANy news specialmum!!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah SM any news 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Rachel how are you? all ready for crimbo?

Just sent my brother and SIL a gift which they should get tomorrow! very cute! hope it will be me getting one one day! what do you think?

http://www.babyblooms.co.uk/index.php?target=products&product_id=98

R xx

p.s SM I hope it's good news if not then we are all here for you and here to support you through the next cycle x 

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

ruthie,
what a wonderful idea for ur sil!
They look amazing and yes one day you will be in reciept of one im sure
xx

angie


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

SM    
We are here for you whatever the outcome
I remember 2 months ago i was in your position and its an awful feeling

xxxxx

angie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello
Sorry its taken me this long to post but as u can guess it was      I knew it would be!
Anyway all other results were normal so thats something but no nearer to understanding why this af is taking so long....
Another ff suggested i might be ovulating late so there could still be chance this cycle...strangely enough i have just done a ovulation test and although faint its still alot deeper than it has ever been...so some bms later i think! (just incase)...also i will monitor it over the next few days to see what happens...atleast this is something to do as waiting around for bt and af is driving me nuts!!   

Thank you for all ur kind words and support though girls, it has meant so much!  ((hugs)) xxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SM     I hope that you still have time this month so sending some   and hope the Ovulation fairy is on her way to you x  

Angie! Hi!!! did I read correct that you have got some funding for isci? if so well done! how exciting!!!
Yes they are a cute gift I couldn't resist!!

Well AF not here yet but she should come by the morning... definitely feeling cramps today so must be on her way!  

Rx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening all  

Went and got some more Xmas shopping today and boy it makes you so knackered.  My dh would disagree though!!!!

Money just seems to be going through my hands like water at the moment I really need to win the lottery.

Amanda where are you hun am missing you and would like to know how you are 

Sam that sounds like fun!!! All for a good cause though 

Ruthie so you only had bms once, are you going to test or are you going to wait and see?  When was the bms?

SM hope that you are ok and am waiting to here from you 

Well I am going to be checking on here all evening as I feel like I have the time finally to.  I have lots of wrapping to do but it can wait until tommorrow night.  We are having a takeaway as well so no cooking YEAH!!!  

Can anyone tell me why that when I was in Asda that everyone was filling there trolleys as if there was going to be a war and that we were all going to be living in underground shelters for the next four weeks.  I understand that it's Christmas and we will be eating nice things but the shops are open again the next day 

When I was little mum and dad used to do that and I could understand it as the shops shut down for a while but now people surely don't need to buy that many sprouts or satsumas just for a couple of days!!!!

Sorry about that rant don't know what came over me.

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi rachel ~ i know what u mean about the shops!!  we went to tesco last night late and it was like we had entered some sort of trolley bashing game, it was so noisy and scary     People are going nuts and WHy??  we have a few bits for christmas but like u we are not stressing!

My mum is out tonight on her work do so i have told her if she needs us she knows where we are...she will proberely be having a great time!! 

Im ok, i dont think i have cried yet and i can feel its there waiting to burst out but i dont want it too..afterall its christmas!

Going to get some more bms in but i feel dry (tmi) so im taking it that af will come soon!!!  Hopefully around christmas    Atleast i will be the same as some of u so we can moan together lol

xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Rachel... yes onlyhad BMS once but it was around my fertile time I had plenty of ewcm and it was the day before ov was 'meant' to be... but for me, as I only have one tube working it doesn't matter how hard we try if that month I ov on the wrong side, then thats that!  

Enough doom and gloom from me!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry SM about your news  what our bodies put us through is unfair I was late by around 11 days last month not as much as you but I know how you feel  

Ruthie wouldn't it be good if we both got pg only doing it once or twice   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hello every one i came to say hi a while ago but then thought it would be ages till i ovualted and well it seems I ovulated on day 18 this time which is so unlike me normally past day 30!  Wasn't expecting to ovulate yet so only actually had  on the day I ovulated so we will see.  

SM- see you have PCOS so maybe you did ovulate later than normal     

Ruthie- really hoping AF doesn't show up for you


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi I.W.L.G.B 

Yes im wondering if i might have recently ovulated or will be shortly due to this opk i did but if thats the case then i might not get my af for another 14 -16 days   It will be 69 days or so then!

You have to   otherwise u'd   !

fingers crossed for u and ruthie and rachel, lets hope it only takes the once and u will be all annoucing BFP's for the new year!!!

xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Clare! Hiya!!! how are you? Hows Isabel!? I didn't realise you were on this thread I remember you from the babydust board! Lordy I hope AF doesn't show up to but not holding out much hope after the cramps I've had today!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

SM- your cycles sound like mine all over the place I've never had 2 the same so its its just a guessing game to when AF will arrive for me

Ruthie- I've come back here hoping it has the same effect as last time.  We are good thanks, can't believe nearly her 1st birthday.   the cramps are good news.  I'm supposed to wait 18 days before testing as cycles all over so thats 2 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Claire did you concieve naturally with both ur previous children?

any tips greatfully recieved lol xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hello claire and welcome back


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

SM- only have Isabel and yes she was concieved naturally when I ovulated on day 35 when I wasn't expecting to at all was waiting to start Clomid

Fabizzy- thank you for the welcome


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry claire mind is all over the place!  i hope it happens again for u hun, all the best xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you hope you get a  very soon too


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies still no AF for me and cramps have stopped? BUT I have been known to go up to CD29 before but the last two months have been 26 days spot on and one before that 27... so I wont test until Christmas eve if still no AF... to save us from disappointment... or should I just test ?  

Sorry for the me me me me me post!!!!

Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie~ Well i guess u are a day late and only 2 days off a day 29 cycle.....How exciting!!!! Not sure about the test though   I'm bursting to say test test god damn it test woman   BUT there's always the chance that it's gonna be too early then ur gonna be left wondering for the next few days and right b4 xmas.
I'd say WAIT, it's only a couple more days and it saves u any heartache in the long run  

Got everything crossed for you though sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Clare~ How u doing hun? 

SM~ Sorry about ur bloods hunny, Just keep going at it as u never know about the late OV..... u really are a trooper babe, makes me so proud of you  

Rach~ Yes it will all be worth it hunny. How are you doing?? Where are u in ur cycle??

Sam xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Ruthie my gut is say test but you should probably wait those extra few days just in case.  Hope there is no AF by xmas eve for you.

Morning Sam I'm good thanks you,  beginning to doubt I have actually ovulated and my chart is just playing tricks on me as I've had a cold so temp may be up from that as it dropped a bit this morning.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Sam and Claire thank you so much for your positives!!! well I can't test now as I'm working till 9pm and I don't have a test at home!! I made sure I didn't have one at home after last month I went through FIVE   still no AF yet today so we shall see what the next 48 hours hold but I'm trying sooooo hard not to get my hopes up and to stay cool!     

Clare do you go by ewcm as well as temps for your OV time? I just can't get to grips with temping so I try to stick to ewcm mmmmmmmm sticky!!! sorry  

cramps have just come back now in the last 5 mins but not really bad... had sore left (.) last night and have been feeling dizzy today! but as we all know this could just be the   on her way 

Very quiet on this board today?! where is everyone??     

x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

spoke to soon.... just popped to the loo and there was something faint there so I think she   will be here in a about an hour  

Heres to 2008!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well i used that pre-seed today and well oh la la!!        That was some session!!!!! hehehee

I didnt expect to be any good but it made it soooo pleasurable! (sorry tmi)  

going to keep going till af comes, going to keep positive!   Not going to let this get me down!

So i have 5 more pre-seed's to go!    Would u use it every time or just once or twice a cycle? 

Anyway just wanted to let u know im ok and going to Enjoy christmas!


Ruthie ~ So sorry af looks like its on its way,  but still keeping fingers crossed that it is just spotting!         

Sam ~ Hi hun, thanks for all the support and kindness i will!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying their weekends! xxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Ruthie   sorry to hear it looks like AF is showing up.   I go mainly by temping as I get all kinds of CM all over my cycle but trying to read it better so to speak.  

Specialmum can't offer any advice on the  preseed as never tried it but glad it was good for you


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies im so sorry i was absent!! ( a letter from my mum will follow) it has been a manic few days and im sooo exhausted..

right... ive had soooo much to catch up on!!

hi rachel how are you doing hun?? in the end as i couldnt face shopping when it was mega busy we went to asda at midnight!! there were more staff then shoppers and it was quite relaxing! how are things hun? have they settled down? im going to read your diary in a tick.


hi ruthie.. how are you doing hun? did the wicked b i t c h witch show?? im not sure where i am in my cycle hun.. i had a couple of 28 day cycles and then my last one was 25 days.. if thats the case i O'd yesterday.. if it's a 28 day cycle then im due to O xmas day!!! that should be fun!!

hi IWLGB how are you?

hi SP so sorry about ur bfn...i really had high hopes for you.. glad the pre-seed was good!!! 

hi sam how are you doing

anyway guys.. i was a bad girl last night at my works xmas do and got quite boll**d!! me and dp managed some rather fab drunken   and more this am! so heres hoping!


love

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Amanda ~ Great to hear from u and fingers crossed as always!!  Glad u and dh had a great time at party!! xxx

Ruthie ~ How are u today hun?

I.W.L.G.B ~ thanks xx

Well i am fine, concentrating on getting my healthy eating and excerise plan ready for the 1st of jan 2008!

I wanted to chart my opk's cos of the deeper one other day but found i hadnt any!   So i am just ENjoying bms at the mo and not worrying as i havent had af yet so im just trying to chill and look forward to christmas which i cant believe is only a couple of days away!!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sm (soz i put sp before.. im having a 'moment'!) so glad you are just enjoying bms... i think after last mth (with me and dp) it is so important as we found that bms was so pressurised.. i cant believe it's only 2 days till xmas... im working on a long day tomorrow which sucks as i need to wrap all of my prezzies etc tonight! i have to make a carrot cake and get ready for work.. there just arent enough hours in the day!! lol xx


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oooh carrot cake how yummy!!  Send me some lol  

Arrrhhh you poor thing having to work!    

Well i have filled in my diary but im not sure if im meant too as its for 2ww! 

I am all organised now for christmas...just got to get dogs together and their stuff for dinner at mum's!  This could be fun considering its alfies first christmas!    

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i got the recipe from delia online and it's so fab.. i have to make one to take to our neighbours and one for us!!! lol if i could send it i would hun.. dp is a fab chef but he doesnt do puds! (he told me he isnt a sponge monkey!! lol these artistic types eh??)

right im off to have a bath and put on some slap so that i dont look like the ghost of xmas past!!

i'll be back in a bit xx



amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

It sounds lovely, u will have to pm me the reciepe!! lol

have a lovely bath!  xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi there

Remember me?!?! 

I just wanted to pop by to wish each and everyone of you lovely ladies a 

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2008!​
As for me, well l'm doing ok I guess, just taking a well deserved break from all things TTC and trying to concentrate on other things!

Hopefully, I'll be back sometime in the New Year.

Good luck!

Take Care,

Love Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Well yes AF is here in full swing........ So I'm going to forget TTC and enjoy crimbo with all the trimmings!

Amanda hi!!!! cake sounds lush!!! I'm making mince pies tomorrow to take to the in laws.. just brought some lush Nigela cake tins in the Debenhams sales set of 3 for a fiver! bargin!  

SM ~ Any sign of AF? enjoy the BMS!  

TAMSIN!! HELLO!!!! Merry Christmas to you too!

R x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Ruthie  sorry to hear AF has shown up.  
All this talk of baking is making me hungry wish I could cook or bake I'm crap at either


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Right girls abit of a sad posting from me im afraid! 

  Cant stop crying but found out by my mum that my cousin, aged 16 is pregnant!!  So gutted especially after test result only two days ago!

Mum's way of saying it wasnt much help either as she said "C is going to be a "MUMMY" in july!!!!  I would have prefered pregnant due in july or that slapper is up the duf!! lol

Im so angry with myself and the world for doing this...just getting use to sil baby arriving in dec and now ive got  7mths of pregnancy tales again!

All i want to do is write to her and say let me have it!!!

My christmas seems to being going down the drain ladies...Help!

xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello everyone I hope you are all okay. This weekend has been crap really, yesterday I got threatened while visiting my baby daughters grave at the cemetry - over a fish (yep a fish) basically, this family who went to visit their grandfathers grave found this dead fish on the ground (later i found out it belonged to the caretaker whose house is next to the baby graves), they obviously didnt want it near their father/grandfather grave so then this lad threw this fish in my direction, I said don't throw it over here (in a nice possible voice), the dad then said well i dont want it near my father to which i replied well i don't want it near my little girl why dont you put it in the bin. By this another lady came over saying to the family why don't you show some respect, then this 18 year old started shouting at me saying I am disrespecting his grandfather, he was so angry, he came over to me and was in my face and he kept shouting at me in my face  " what you saying, what you saying over and over again". I couldn't get a word in. I just stood there. At the time I was not scared. This young girl came down don't know whether it was his sister or girlfriend but she looked at him shouting at me and then looked at the baby graves. The dad I think was disgusted with his sons behaviour as from the corner of my eye I could see him looking over in disbelief. He then shouted at his son - get over here, get over here now so many times, then when his son eventually went back still shouting at me as he was walking away, his dad just kept pushing him to the car.
I said to the dad, I don't need this, i am finding this week difficult as it is what with christmas. His dad then said I apologise, I apologise still pushing his son to the car and the son still shouting. The lad had been drinking as I could smell beer on his breath.

It all happened so quickly within a few minutes, when they left I just broke down in tears, I think I was in a bit of a shock afterwards, the lady came over, gave me a hug, saw it was the baby grave and started crying herself. The lady went to the caretakers house and he came out to collect the dead fish.

I have been so worried lastnight and throughout the night thinking that this lad would go back and trash the graves, I was so worried, I couldn't sleep. First thing this morning, we went to the cemetry and the graves were fine.

I didn't need that especially this week, I am finding it very difficult at the moment. Its my nieces 1st christmas this year and we are all spending christmas at my DH parents house. And it will be difficult watching my neice and SIL and BIL playing happy families in front of me opening pressies.  

Anyway thanks for listening
Happy Christmas and lets hope 2008 is our year for everyone
Sonia xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sonia ~ so sad you had to go through that hun........don't think i should put what i think of that moron on here. Look after yourself and everything crossed that 2008 is your year too 

Specialmum ~ many hugs coming your way too 

Ruthie ~ sorry the  arrived hun 

Tamsin ~ hi there.....where have you been, we missed you!! Merry Christmas to you too 

Love and much luck all round  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh sonia im so sorry how cruel the world can be!  Just reading ur post made me cry...what a horrid boy!!  Big big   to you hun...xxxxxx

Hi lizzy thank u xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sonia- what a horrible experiance,so so cruel 

SM  I think sometimes people don't think about what they are saying and how they are going to make you feel.  Why is it 2 days t xmas on your ticker?

Got so much to do today still wrapping to do!!  Went to Olan Mills yesterday and had some photos done which are in my gallery if anyone wants to look but will say are of Isabel so can understand if people don't want too.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

​

Merry Christmas everyone ~ hoping with all
my heart that 2008 brings you your dreams...

Love, luck and much babydust...

Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Clare ~ the pics are lovely....really gorgeous


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone, Not sure why my ticker is frozen to 2 days lol  

Well im feeling better today, to be honest the feelings i did have went fairly quickly and now i just wish her all the best and cant wait to see the baby!

I was on here late last night and saw we had a new full moon at 1:16am and their was a fertility spell we could do, so i did it lol Well id done the pre-seed thing so the i might as well do the spell....I chanted it over and over again and well we bms when it was time too hehehehe

Basically you had to break an egg into a saucer and lay leaves around it and sprinkle with salt...then say the words of the spell...Then u put it outside or by a baby's hat..well i had a babys hat (it was a pair of hats, do u think it means i might have twins! ) 

Well it was fun and cheered me up!

Cant believe its christmas eve!!!

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE XXXX


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Its gone to 1 sleep now SM you caught us up lol!
Never heard of the spell, but I beleive anything is worth trying wishign you all the best for it.  
Really must get on with the wrapping now


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all                                     

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone xxx I'm working till midnight boo hoo so shall be around all night!!!

Love to you all xxxx and I hope we all get our 2008 bumps or babies!!   

R xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

What do you do Ruthie working till Midnight on xmas eve??


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Clare I work on the National Domestic Violence Helpline which is 24 hrs 7 days a week 352 days a year! and I drew the short straw for tonight but I get to work from home so managed to finish of my mince pies for tomorrow!  

you all ready now?
Rx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ruthie what a fabulous job and so worthwhile... i bet it must be traumatic at times though. i was supposed to be working on a long day today but my mum was taken into a & e with a suspected heart attack!! im sooo exhausted its untrue.. she is ok though... bloods were ok and she was discharged home.. please dont let this be a sign of things to come!


merry xmas one and all!!


amanda xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wow what a interesting job bet it can be rewarding but also quite heartbreaking.  Do you get more calls this time of yr?

MissyB- must have been scary with you mum, glad things have come back OK


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Merry christmas 
                              

Well still no af and more pains in right and left side so im still waiting lol

Dh and i had christmas dinner today by ourselves as we are off to family tomorrow, i must say im not bad at cooking that lol  But now i have a full belly    

Have a wonderful day girls tomorrow and hope to catch up soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Amanda! Sorry about your mum but glad shes doing better x   You all ready for crimbo!?

Sam THANK YOU LADY for the card xxxxx

Clare yes it can be tough as the majority of my job is getting women and children into refuges which this time of the year is a nightmare! but it's settled down now tonight and I don't expect it to get busy again  .....

SP hello hope your feeling better  

Sonia that boy sounded horrible so sorry you had to go through this xxxx   2008 will be our year x

Rachel, Lizzy, Tasmin Merry Christmas  

R xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ruthie ~ Wow such a kind person u are and strong to deal with this line of work..i must admit id love to do something like that..

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

aw thanks SP it is a job though so there are times (like working xmas eve) when it makes you want to scream but it is rewarding x You could start by volunteering ? x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Merry christmas everyone 

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone

Well i hope everyone is having a lovely christmas!! We went over to my parents house on christmas day as planned, everything was going well and very calm untill sis arrived with a cold and was all moody!  Then on our way home our car broke down, i had to push it while hubby steered it and then we tried jump starting it so that meant i was basically pushing the car as fast as i could whilst running!!  but the thing wouldnt start!!!  Called my dad who came and picked us up and the dogs and all the gifts etc and we stayed the night which was hard work and i basically didnt sleep  Then i called the insurance up and they sent out a guy who eventually got it working  But dh had lost his wedding whilst trying to move the car and we cant find it anywhere!!!   dh is so upset  and then my broach broke so i feel thats 3 things now so hopefully thats it!! 

So our christmas has been alittle ruined!

And of course after doing all that to the car i have had terrible pulling pains in my tummy and pelvis..im bent over feeling sick so im hoping i havent done anything! 

Still no af by the way girls and lots of bms-ing like ordered!   

I really do hope u have all had a better time and look forward to achat soon xxxxx

Off to sort out my tickers now xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

BELATED MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLIES   Hope you all had great christma's?

Thanks for the txt's on xmas day my lovelys   Well i did my first jab today   Acctually not as bad as i thought it would be   although i'm freaking a little that it didn't go in far enough with the autoinjector.... and my leg has swelled up and itches now?!?!?!

Hey ho first day of the miracle journey i guess  

Will be back later when we get home as were still at my nans at the mo so is a little hard to catch up properly at the mo  

BIG HUGS Sam XxX


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

sam are you going to be using the TTC Tx thread also?
I'd appreciate to know how you get on as hopefully we'll be starting our tx in 8-9 weeks

xxxx
angie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie~ Yep will be using the ttc TX thread too sweetie   Don't worry i'm sure i'll bug you with all my little niggles ect throughout the whole TX cycle   

Good luck hunny
Sam xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Merry Xmas to you all

Sam ~ wishing you all the very best with your tx, will be thinking of you!


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Belated Christmas Greetings to you all.

Sam ~ Wow first step today. So excited for you girlie, Am right behind you all the way honey. Just waiting to hear from our clinic now. We've had hiv/hep b&c bloods done and I've done yet another fsh blood test. Hope to hear from them by the end of Jan. What are you doing with wedding plans at the mo? Have you put them on hold or are you forging ahead?

Angie~ All being well we may be having tx at about the same time.

Special mum ~ You've had quite an eventful Christmas, hope new year is a little more peaceful.

Sonia ~ So sorry to hear about your horrible encounter. I'm sure he felt guilty when sobered up and hopefully his father put him right.

Ruthie ~ Hope you enjoyed Christmas when you'd finished work.

Lizzy M ~ How was your last peaceful Christmas? Next Christmas will be very different!

Greetings to everyone I haven't mentioned, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello 

Well i suffered from really bad cramping last night and woke with a brown discharge (sorry tmi)  had some more cramping today but not sure what to make of it...dh has been worried so he has had me on the sofa all day resting.

Sam glad things have started for u and hope ur leg calms down soon xxxx


How is everyone else? xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Been researching on the internet tonight and found this...Thought id post it so we can all un-wind and have abit of fun 

"Trying to get pregnant when you feel like the odds are against you, can add tension and stress to your relationship. You may need to find ways to stay positive and to put the excitement back into your sex life. Try peppering the intimate time you spend with your partner by discovering new ways to turn each other on. The best way to do that is by skipping the usual "hot spots", and discovering new ways to please and be pleased. By doing this, your attempts to conceive can turn into a whole new experience and level of kissing, caressing, and loving.

How do you add the extra "umph" in your relationship that may have faded with the stress of trying to get pregnant? One way, experts suggest doing this is by getting to know your erogenous zones. Our skin is packed with over 4 million sensitive nerve endings. When areas on our body packed with nerve endings are stimulated by touch they produce sexual feelings".

*Erogenous Zones in Men*
Surprise your partner by gently stroking and kissing his erogenous zones that he may have never realized that he had. Although, the main erogenous zone in men is the penis, some other pleasure producing spots that men are normally not aware of, include:

Scalp. The scalp is rich in nerve endings. Gently ruffle your partner's hair and run your fingers through his hair, to get him interested. If you're partner has a shaved head, try massaging his scalp with oil to surprise him.

Lips. Some men enjoy soft kisses, while others like a little extra sucking and nibbling on the lips. Experiment kissing your partner in a new way. This is sure to add some fun and pleasure while taking the stress of trying to get pregnant of you and your partner's mind.

Back of knees, and inside of elbow. The skin covering the back of knees and the inside of elbows is ultra soft and super sensitive to touch. Catch him off guard by gently caressing these areas with your fingertips or a feather.

Small of back. The small of his back is stocked with touch receptors. Caress the small of his back in a suggestively seductive way.

Perineum. The perineum is the area behind the scrotum near the prostrate gland. Try gently stroking your partner's perineum to get his undivided attention. This will sure get him weak in the knees and interested in another go.

*Erogenous Zones in Women  * 
The well known erogenous spot in women is the clitoris that can be stimulated by the finger or tongue. But some other soft spot you can ask your partner to explore, include:

Ears. Having your earlobe nibbled or squeezed by your partner can be a delightful pleasure. Similarly, kissing behind the ears, and hearing your partner's heavy excited breathing or low moans can also be a big turn on.

Neck. The neck, and not just the nape of the neck, responds well to touch. Ask your partner to shower kisses on your neck or for a light massage to help you relax before trying to conceive. Some women report that hot breath on the neck can send chills up their spine.

Breasts. The breasts are covered with touch receptors. Women can get nipple orgasms from having their partner kiss, rub, or suck their breasts. This is because the nipples share the same "party line" that connects to the genitals.

Buttocks. Whether you like mild spanking or a gentle massage to get you going, the buttocks respond extremely well to touch and can get you in the right mood for some loving.

Inner thighs. The inner thighs are often ignored because they are so close to the vagina. Have your partner caress, lick, or stroke your inner thighs to get you excited. Most women have reported enjoying the feeling of having their inner thighs caressed.

Feet. Having your partner massage your feet or suck your toes can be a new and amazing feeling. This is because the feet are known to release seductive pheromones.

Well if anyone goes near my feet id have to kick them as i have terrible tickly feet!!!!!

Have fun girls xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good morning everyone!


Well i think i might have some news!

I woke up this morning and thought "i should test" So i did and i got  , im trying to keep calm as the second line was very faint But this has NEVER happened to me before!!!!!!!

I cant stop laughing and crying (at the same time)!!!  

I have NO idea what to do next!!!  HELLLLLP!

As i say it was very faint and i was surprised hubby saw it straight away when i showed him!
Do u know how long the line should stay its a internet cheapie.

Right girls need all the adivce you can offer!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Kerry~ Yep the wedding plans are on hold at the mo but were prob doing it in dec/jan 08 so the baby will be a couple of months old    i'll tell you all about my jabs at the end of this   so keep reading  

SM~ Loving the helpful tips   We had a fantastic time last night   and this should just make it even better   Hope the brown discharge is a good thing sweetie  

Glamis~ WOW hunny your so pregnant now!!!! So happy for you sweetie i really am   Thanks for the TX luck  

Ruthie, amanda, rach, kate and anyone else i've missed~ Hope you all had a really fab christmas girls.... here's to a fantastic and lucky 2008  

Well i did my second jab this am.... Now i'm the biggest woss in the world with needles which is why we got the autoinjector but to be honest i got a little worried this am that it's not working right as it's so quick and you can't see the drugs go in.... i know they have as there's non left in the needle and none has leaked ( think it's more psycological than anything else) Soooooooooo i thought i'd try jabbing myself without it afterwards..... just to see if it hurt!!!  
Much to my surprise i didn't even feel it!!!! I mean seriouslly nothing, i did it slowly and watched it go all the way in and felt NOTHING  
Was so impressed with myself so will def be doing it this way from now on..... So KERRY when it comes time to do ur jabs please please don't be worried as i am the biggest woss in the world and even i can do it..... really wish i hadn't got so worried and nervous about it as it's so easy.... I could be a professional drug taker now ( Could of misspent my younger years being a druggie!!!     )

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Amanda sending you all the love and support x if you need to talk


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SM! WOW a BFP! how long did it take for the 2nd line to show up? if it is was within 10 mins then that is definitely a BFP! I would wait 3 days (which I know is hard) and on the 3rd day test again and if BFP again then it should be a sticker!    and I would get to the GP's for a blood test!!! Congratulations lady enjoy the feeling xxx 


Sam ~ Ooooch injecting yourself brave lady I can't wait to see your BFP announced on FF!!!!! thinking of you xx  

Kerry!! how have you been? when does your Tx start??  

Hi To Rachel, Sonia, Angie, LizzyM, Tamsin and anyone else I've missed off!!  

Well I have had a Christmas cold which is starting to fade a little and then I shall be in the mood for some serious NY partying!! then me thinks Jan will be the ttc month for us as I'm really feeling the ache Rxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG Specialmum~ FANTASTIC NEWS SWEETIE!!!!!! As long as it was within the alloted time like ruthie said then i'd say a line is a line!!!! Go down to boots and buy yourself a twinpack of hpt's and wait a couple of days and re-test.... you couold always do one in the morn and then one the day after   What on earth gave you the urge to test?? Man thats made my day         

Ruthie~ Yep brave little soldier me   Hoping for a good new year even without the booze  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ruthie hun thank you soo much!  yes the second line showed quickly and i was just sitting there waiting for it to disappear asual and it didnt!!!!  im all butterflies!!!

i cant believe it!  i get some money tomorrow so i will hopefully get the test and wait 3 days is a good idea cos then it will have chance to darken or nature take its ccourse, i have never gotten this before..if it werent for you all tellingme to keep bms because i might ovulate late i would not been this far!!!


THANK YOU GIRLS SO MUCH!

hope to bringing more positive news soon!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sam 
I have no idea, i just woke up and said "i should test" and did!!!!  How werid is that!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

So weired..... i now have the xfiles theme tune in my head     Really hope this is it for you sweetie          

Sam xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

special mum ,so pleased for you,hope you are pregi,been following yr threads and u so deserve this...
sue


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all 

Have not had a chance to get on here over Xmas but when I finally do SM has a bfp WOW babe congrats   Bet you are so excited.  I am so happy for you and DH. 

Amanda sorry to hear about your mum am so happy that she is OK   Did you have a good Xmas otherwise I hope so. 

Ruthie how are you babe.

Sam glad the needles are not too bad.  I am terrible when it comes to them I cry and shake like a baby rather you than me.  But it is all for a good cause though 

AF has not arrived yet and have really sore boobs I did a test on boxing day that was a bfn so I expect AF will be here soon.

I am really sorry if I have missed anyone out I am in a bit of a rush as am going out 

Will talk more later

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

guys this is just a quick message from me today as im afraid to say that my mum died boxing day at just 51. im devastated. i didnt want to just disappear.

im sure i will be back when im a bit more up to it.


love amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OH amanda so sorry hun.  I am here if you need me at anytime. I mean that. 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda have sent you a pm


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh god amanda im sooo sorry!  Im here if you need a chat..im so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Amanda ~ So sorry to hear about your Mum. Sending you loads of  .

Special Mum ~ Ooooh how exciting. It all sounds very promising. Our first BFP of 2008!!! Hoping that line gets darker.

Sam ~ So lovely to hear injections aren't too bad. I was starting to get a bit panicky.

Ruth ~ I'm fine my dear. Have been making a conscious decision to not be so obssessive about FF as i felt I was always thinking about babies and was getting run down by it all. Feeling better now knowing that tx is round the corner. We're just waiting for appointment, like to think we could be starting by early Spring. Hope your cold is clear for N Year. 

Hi to all, don't know about you all but I have a good feeling about stork deliveries/ gooseberry bush finds in 2008 for us all.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks kerry! I know i wished for a baby for 2008 but wow didnt know it would happen so quickly! lol  

Heres to many more BFP's in 2008!  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

SM- OMG congratulations I agree with everyone else as long as the line showed up int he allocated time it is a BFP!!!  Hope some of us can follw you soon

Amanda I am so so sorry to hear about your mum ^humge^


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Amanda, so sorry to hear about your Mum.

SM Ive been following your thread's too, WTG CONGRATULATIONS.

Baby Dust to everyone in 2008.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Have you done another test yet This is so exciting hunny    

Just a quickie at the mo as i'm off into town to get some sale bargains   I have an overwhelming urge to buy cheap maternity clothes in the sales!!!! How wrong am i   
Jab went well this am without the autoinjector..... although i could acctually feel all the meds going in which stung a tiny bit but still really not very bad at all  

Sam xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya just a quickie
SM - soooooo exciting news hunny xxxxxxx

Sam- well done on the jabs hun, sounds like ur doing v well with them! I'm about to go sale shopping too! lol

Amanda- soooo sorry to hear about your mum, this must be an awful time for you, but know we are here if you need us  HUGGGGGGGGGS

love to the rest of you wonderful ladies

xxx

angie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Well im not testing till monday as i could only be 12dpo because i had that blood test which said negative and that was only about 13 days ago!

So it will be clear blue at the ready!

I can still see a shadow of a line on the old test...i so hope its true..I keep thinking what if it is gone..how wil i feel?  I am experiencing alot of pain in my ovaries and pelvis and lower back which is worrying me alot.

Hope u are all ok, xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi is anyone there


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

well still no af but sure she is coming because got a bfn the other day.  Hope that she does come as had rather too much to drink last night and would feel v worried is I was preggers.

SM how can you not test I would be in that bathroom like a shot lol.  

Hi to everyone else Amanda hun thinking of you

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

fabizzy I'm here, trying to resist looking at the sales online!  got some great bargins today thou spent £18 in next clearance and as it it was closing down got 6 items for the £18!! 4 of which trousers including 2 pairs of jeans!

SM- all the best for testing again on Mon got everything crossed for you 

Nothing to report here I keep getting some AF cramps which I don't normally get at all before AF arrives but trying not to read into it.  Testing on 5th if I get that far thats 18/19days so should def have a true result whatever it maybe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi clare 

Sales online I wish we are skint after xmas.  I do have a hundred pounds from my dad though and am thinking about buying boots I have just been having a little look at ugg boots but am not convinced have to see them with my own eyes first. well done with the bargains 

Hope you are well.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We skint too after xmas thats how I'm managing to resist! know I can't really afford it if i see anything.  needed new clothes thou as I've recently piled on lb and just can't shift them so needed some bigger clothes!!  really want to diet properly in the new yr so didn't want to pay much for new clothes.  just added up all the bits I'm going to keep (having to take back 1 pair of trousers as they no where near fit!! and same size as others) £68 if I had payed full price and I apid £14!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Same for me I have piled on the pounds over the last year and am thinking of a diet and gym regeime after xmas it's the only option as don't like what I see at the moment 

I am still squeezing into my clothes and tending to wear tracksuit bottoms etc alot at the mo.

Last year before we got married I lost 3 stone and was a size 12 and now I have managed to put just over half back on again.  I was looking at the wedding photos the other day and it has convinced me to change.  BRING IT ON.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

when I met Iain I was a size 8/10!!! I'm now a 14/16 and hate what I see in the mirror it is defiantly going to be a new yr new start with my weight I will find a diet that works.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well i'm day 12 PO today and really have AF pains today, still not going to test till next sat but last time got a BFP on day 13 so I am tempted but still think its going to be a  so putting off testing till the weekend then I can mope at home and not having to think about going to work for a few day


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hope everyone is well?  

Clare ~ AF pains can be a good sign!! nothing is over until the   appears and also remember that every PG is different even in the same woman so the next one may not show up at the same time as the your last xxxx  

SM ~ Well done for not testing I would be soooooooo tempted!  

Rachel ~ I can't even think about my weight without wanting to lock myself away forever... I can't even look at most of my wedding photos as I was the biggest woman there!!! what was I thinking! wish I had waited and tried to loose weight first! Oh well size 18 I am and I'm hoping the new year will bring it down!!
Hope AF doesn't show!!  

Amanda still thinking of your hun x hope you and DH are looking after you xxxx 

Kerry ~ I know what you mean about being obsessive about Fertility and all that comes with it xx hope your ok hun and sending you positives  

Sam ~ Keeeeeeeep Jabbing!! (to be said in the strictly come dancing keep dancing way)  

I think we may take Jan off as I got PG last Jan and then lost bean in my birthday week in March so I'm a little scared to celebrate these first 3 months... going to keep myself busy with directing my lovely actresses in the Vagina Monologues... anyone fancy a trip to Bristol in Feb to see it?? lol

R xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi ruthie 

God us women and weight issues eh I wish I could eat what I want like DH he eats anything and never puts on any weight.  I don't really over eat I just eat at the wrong times of day.  when I lost all the weight I never had anything after 6.00pm and made sure I ate breakfast.  Also going to the gym 5 days a week and the weight fell off.  I lost 3 stone from Feb to June.  So I am defo going to start back at the gym again.  I have to do something as my wedding ring is getting tight.

Amanda thinking of you Hun 

Sm how are you today?  Any news 

Sam how are you doing   Feeling well I hope 

Clare no more shopping today 

Anyway am off to make a lovely roast.

Check back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OH by the way still no AF


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Rachel- when will you test??  Sorry been to the shop again!!  didn't get much thou a pair of shoes for Isabel that were £2.50 and 2 belts for me (for holding up the trousrers when I DO loose all the weight) that were £1 each

Ruthie- I'm hoping pains a good sign but they have gone now and I've lost all positivity


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi clare

I tested on boxing day and it was a bfn.  My cycle has been all over the place and last month I was 11 days late and kept on getting bfn's. So am just going to wait and see as have no more tests and am not wasting any more money.

Naughty shopper 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry must have missed you testing.  Sorry to hear it was a BFN and that your cycles are all messed up.  I never have 2 the same.
I only spent £4.50!! and £2.50 for Clarkes shoes I couldn't not get!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Well been reading ur posts and



fabizzy said:


> I tested on boxing day and it was a bfn. My cycle has been all over the place and last month I was 11 days late and kept on getting bfn's. So am just going to wait and see as have no more tests and am not wasting any more money.
> Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


Rachel hun, you know i was the same hey and u all said to me keep bms and u may ovulate late and i did and look where i am lol So fingers crossed  

I.W.L.G.B _ hi hun i have my fingers crossed here for u too, i have had terrible cramping and got a bfp, faint but there so i do hope this will happen for u too!! xx

Well as for me im ok, cramps arent as bad today and although im knackered, boobs are big and tender and im a little tearful and dizzy im much better than yesterday!

Went for a little walk with dh which helped.

Got test, im showing off as i got a clearblue digital!!!!   and will test tomorrow! I should just be about 14dpo..but with not knowing any of this cycle it could be still faint but i just hope its enough for it too come up PREGNANT! otherwise i wont know what to do with my self!

Either way i havent a clue what i should do, do i call gp??

xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh SM- all the best for testing tomorrow!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you hun!!!  im a bundle of nerves, been going on about it non stop to poor dh and in the end he turned around to me and said " i saw it too so stop going on"      But he knows i cant lol

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~   for testing tomorrow hunny      Sure it'll be fine sweetie  

Claire~ Deffo wouldn't of let the shoe bargain pass me by either  

Ruthie~ You made tone laugh with the Keeeeeeeeep jabbing    All went fine again this am. I have had a killer headache this pm though, still feeling tired with it but it's def not as bad as it could be   Would love to come and see ur production in feb but what with E/T and 2ww it may be a little hard. Would be lovely to meet up some time though.... bizarlly enough feel like i know u so well already even though we'venever met  

Amanda~ Hope ur coping sweetie    

Rach~ Messed up cycles r the worst   Hope this one turns out to be for a good reason    

Well like i said i've had a headache all this pm and am feeling v tired but i know it's just the buserelin so not too worried. I HAVE BEEN NAUGHTY THOUGH........ 
I went shopping today and brought a maternity top    Couldn't help myself it is so pretty and it was only £5!!! Positive thinking and positive planning   

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam
Wow a top, id love to go spending!!  But im too nervous  

Does it have anything on it?  

Im going to have probelms finding bra's and clothes for me as im so big already!!

didnt think of sales  


xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh i've been looking at the newborn baby clothes!  have resisted thou but Next sale has so much newborn things and nothing for older ones!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrhhhh stop it lol i want to go SHOPPING!!!!  

We have alittle box in the wardrobe which we started at the beginning of ttc and i couldnt help but have a little look last night!  

Does anyone know if tuna is ok in pregnancy?  Tinned i mean.. xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nopenothing on it just plain red but very pretty cut   I even modelled it for tone when we got home with the help of one of our cusions   I LOOK SO HOT WITH A BUMP   God knows what our friends would of said if they'd of turned up at that minute!!!!  
As for you getting clothes to fit don't worry, with maternity clothes you just buy ur normal size as they're made to accomidate a bump whilst bearing in mind that ur body frame stays pretty much the same..... as for bra's i'm a 36ff and i never had a prob finding big maternity bra's as it's expected that ur boobs can get huge during pregnancy.... sure places like mothercare sell upto about a j cup.... not sure how big u are now but i'm guessing not a j ?!?!  

Sam xxx

P.S the tuna is o.k but you have to limit how much u have if i remember rightly


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Tuna is ok but no more than twice a week I think its because of the mercury same for swordfish and marlin.  I always ate sardines in tomato sauce instead just in case.

Will get back to you all later as am in the middle of cooking

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrhhhh i bet u looked one hot mama!!!  im soo bloated i wouldnt need the cushion!  

bra's vary, im d40 normally but like now im a dd42! and the underwire bit is uncomfortable  

Thanks for lettingme know about the tuna _i had a tuna sandwich out for lunch!! 

xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah Tuna is fine as long as you aren't eating it everyday.  
Maternity clothes I found I actually went down a size to what I was normally!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Same as that IWLGB i have an old pair of size 10 maternity jeans kicking around and i can still get then on now.... I AM NOT A TEN ANYMORE!   

SM~ You'll be fine with the bra's sweetie....thats not too bad at all and most maternity bra's don't have under wire anyway as it's not good when preggers  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

well i wouldnt mind that lol!!

When my sister in law was expecting her first, i went out to help and needed some spare trousers due to falling over with her dogs!    Well she lent me her maternity size 16's ( i was a size 20 then) I was rather proud of my self     Plus it was nice to be wearing them!!!!  

Now she has had her second i might beable to get her to send me them!!  


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies  

I am still here, read the thread everyday, dont wanna put anyone out by posting IYKWIM!

Sm i just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow    

Sam well done hun with the jabs, i will gladly come and do one for ya   

Hi to everyone else

Hope you all had a good xmas

Love Liz x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

wow great bump lizzy 
 Do not worry about posting hun everyone loves to hear from you


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi lizzy

Whats IYKWIM? Sorry to ask!

Your bump looks lovely and it seems low...Could it be a boy lol

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

If You Know What I Mean hun!

It could be a boy................................................ or a girl  

x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well lets hope its one or the other lol    

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Specialmum said:


> Well lets hope its one or the other lol
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


hope it is!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well hello stranger.... U UNSOCIABLE MARE   Bet you'd do my jab for me, i hear your into all that kinky stuff1  And MY GOD WOMAN.... STOP EATING, FART, AND TELL THE TRUTH IT'S ALL TRAPPED WIND ISN'T IT?!?!?!      How r u you sexy mummy to be you?? I txt u xmas day... did u get it??

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea i got it, i txt you back hun, didnt you get it?? I do fart quite often since being pg, such a relief when it comes out   You ok then hun? 

x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

No didn't get it   i'm good ta, just going through the motions with the D/R at the mo..... am so so tired and have a stinking headache too   Don't try too hard for that fart.... you may just get a baby instead     

Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

hello

i have done something really naughty, i have just ordered some nice red satin bed sheets - hee hee hee  

sonia xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Help I really want to test!  but then again I don't as scared of the BFN


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Can I join you guys.

Im currently on CD15 and on 2nd month of TTC..

Hope yr all well. Been trying to read through all posts    

Claire x x

PS Specialmum - I been following your diary x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all  

Well the guests have finally gone and the house is a tip but at least it is my house again.

Still no AF 

Welcome Clare  Join the mad girls 

SM can you please get up and test as I really want to know   

Morning Clare have you tested yet 

Hi to everyone else.

Amanda still thinking of you Hun 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome Claire, hope to get to know you

Rachel- no i haven't don't have a test in the house for just that reason that I wouldn't be able to not test.  i've gone back to thinking there is no chance but i do have to go into town later so may just have to pick a cheap one up!

SM- thinking of you and re testing this morning


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck specialmum on testing. Thinking of you hun.

Ive been doing ovulation sticks for the months we been TTC and I was stating to get worried as wasnt detecting anything. Well I did one this morning and got a faint line, Ive just done another and its definetly detecting... Woo hoo. 

Does anyone else so these tests?

Claire x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi clare,

Yes I have done the ov tests and the line has to be the same strength as the test line for it to detect a surge.  I always have a feint line no matter what time of the month I test but it gets gradually darker nearer to ov so good luck.  Has the line got much darker?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive got a clearblue digital test as well and that is showing a   which means detected a surge. 
Does that mean im ovulating today Dont fully understand them..


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

You will be ovulating sometime over the next 24 to 36 hrs so you have to get to it hun. I would try bms for the next three to four days to be sure though. Have fun 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

lots of   next few days then. Lets just hope DP  is swiming well. Fingers crossed for a 2008  .

x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Where are you sm any news


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Well ive done my Clearblue digital and the words this morning were "Not pregnant" So i havent a clue where that leaves me!  All i know is dh and i devastated and the cramping and backache has come back with avengence!!   

Sorry i couldnt be more positive, But i know this new year will bring us all new positive vibes and BFP'S!!  

All the best, i will try to come back on later but not sure how i will feel xxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah SM Im so sorry. Dont realy know wat to say but I'm thinking of you hun  .

Claire x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry sm


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Thank you for ur kind words, had to post this on other boards also which has helped it sink in abit but then got this:

"Hi Hon - Just read your ticker at the the bottom - sorry Clearblue didn't give you the answer you wanted but maybe try again in a few days - the ebay cheapy will measure at a level of 10 and the clearblue a level of 50 so it may be that it just hasn't reached a readable level yet.

Take care"

Not doubting this person as i couldnt actually see an amount on the test but now feel alittle up in the air..feel so sick.

Do any of u know this??

I know my ebay test said it measured a level of 5 but wouldnt have a clue what it would need to be to be a viable result.

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

fingers.crossed said:


> Ive got a clearblue digital test as well and that is showing a  which means detected a surge.
> Does that mean im ovulating today Dont fully understand them..


Hi

Think I've replied to a few of your posts about using OPKs & given you some info already so I may be repeating myself ! 

OPKs should ideally be used from around 12pm onwards as you often get the LH surge in the morning and takes approx 4 hours or so to show up in your pee.

If you're getting a definite +ve OPK then you would usually ovulate around 36 hours later.

OPKs do NOT indicate ovulation...they detect LH surge BEFORE ovulation.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Natasha 

Yeh u have replied to me posts about OPK's. Did test at 10am. Not using again going to enjoy BMS..

Thank you again for info

x x x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Claire- get the  going you are going to ovulate very soon

SM- So sorry to hear it was a BFN on the clearblue. I have heard that the digital decect either 25 or 50 so it might just not be reading postive yet where a cheap one is as you say 5 or 10 so try to stay positive and test again in another couple of days if still no AF

I've been to the shop and looked at the tests but i resisted will see if can hang on till weekend


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wishing u all the   in the world hun for ur testing!!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

SM Keep your chin up, there has to be something going on.

Fingers crossed, hi we meet again, even tho i'm not yet ttc'ing lol, DH's vr is booked for the 27th may, unless we win the lottery then we will be going straight over to icvr. By the way have you joined www.vrsupportgroup.proboards102.com, they are a great bunch over there.

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,
Just a quick one from me ladies as 'I gotta get this party started'... 

SM ~ Hang on in there... if you haven't started bleeding yet then it's still all to play for !! Also the Blood test didn't pick it up but the ebay test did so maybe it really is just to early for you!   womens bodies are mysterious things!! 

Clare ~ good luck for testing at the weekend!!! 

Welcome to Fingerscrossed xx

Sonia Mmmmmm satin red sheets! that should turn up the heat in 2008 and defo bring on a BFP!

Sam ~ Ha ha hope you and DH are ok the maternity top sounded SEXSHY xx

Hi to Kerry, Lizzy, Tamsin, Kate and anyone I've missed xx

Hoping to get BMS started tonight... getting drunk seems to work for the teenage pg rate in this country so hoping it will work for me this NY  

*HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES xx*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hope the drink does good for you Ruthie, I really fancy getting a bit drunk but we staying in.  Was supposed to ask family over but never did!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES......Hope you all have a good time tonight!!  We're staying in, first time for years! BUT with lots of nice comfort foods and champagne!!  I'm CD3, (AF arrived 3/4 days earlier than expected, but no idea why!), so starting a new year, with re-newed hope!  Or wishful thinking!!

Diet and Exercise regime start from next week - when I return to work! 

xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Clare I'm off to see a Queen Tribute act so I shall be singing 'The Show Must Go On' really loud! 
Have a god evening!
Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WISHING ALL OF YOU LOVELY LADIES A HAPPY NEW YEAR AND HOPING 2008 GIVES YOU EVERYTHING YOU WANT  

Tam~ Great to see u about again hunny, i did send u an e-mail to ******** as was getting worried about you sweetie  

Ruthie~ Enjoy ur alchohol infussed BMS..... feel 16 again and i'm sure you'll fall at the drop of a hat!! 

Well thats all for the mo as i'm so tired!!! Were staying in tonight as i have no energy at the mo and as i can't drink it really wouldn't be that much fun being around a load of drunk people   Tones napping next to me at the mo and i'm sitting under my blanket in front of the fire watching oliver.... How SAD am i  

Sam xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Bet that is going to be a really good night Ruthie.
Well I now think I have backache and a slight bit of neusea but scared I'm imagining it.  May have to test on Wed but then scared if I a BFN and I have to go straight to work


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just want to wish you all a happy new year and all the luck in the world for 2008.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR from me too everyone......have a lovely time and I wish you all your dreams for 2008 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Happy new yr wishing us all a BFP this yr.

I've made it do 14DPO so will see from here really think I may test tomorrow if AF doesn't start later I always seem to start later in the day


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

As you can see by my ticker Af arrived today.  Not too sad as I really want to get a bit healthy and lose a bit of weight and all that stuff so am still going to try but not obsess about it. I am going to start going to the gym this week and no booze for me for at least a month and we shall see.

I will not be going anywhere though 

Happy new year everyone

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Rachel I'm sorry AF arrived what a way to start the new yr.
I don't want to post this now I've just tested and got a BFP


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG that is great news hun, Happy New Year!!     

Well done! 

x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Clare ~ What a fab New year gift. Many congratulations, What a busy Christmas you're going to have this year, a toddler and new born!!! Hopefully you have set a trend on this thread and a lot more Bfp's will follow during 2008.

Lizzy ~ Lovely to hear from you. Wow, that's quite a bump you're carrying now. Can't believe you're nearly on maternity leave.

Sam ~ Very impressed with your positivity with buying maternity clothes already. Hope head has cleared now. Sounds like you and Tone had a wild New Year's Eve! Ours wasn't much more exciting - Indian and Monopoly!!!!

Ruthie ~ Hope tribute night was as good as it sounded. Thanks for , sending some back to you, . You know what it's like, some good days some bad! Feeling a little scared to believe that 2008 could be our year! Cautiously optomistic is my current mood I guess.

Rachel ~ Sorry to hear AF turned up. Good luck with get fit regime, mine starts Monday when I get back to work.

Welcome Fingers crossed and hello to everyone else.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

think my trick is to pay for 3 months on the site I use for charting and both times I've not used half of it


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Hope u had a lovely time last night what ever u did!! Im afraid i had a bit of an argument with dh, oh silly thing really but i was so tired and emotional i think he could have been more comforting!  But i went to bed and he woke me for the count down and a hug.  
Wasnt the fireworks in london great even if i felt they went on abit, we also had loads go off around us but luckily alfie was fine.

Have already congratualted Clare hun on other board but im so pleased for u!!

Rachel so sorry af came but heres to 2008 and lots of BFP's!!

Feeling alittle better today even if i couldnt fit my boobs into the bra lol and my tum feels ready to burst!!

Hope u are all having a great start to 2008!!!

xxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi girls,

Clare - Congratulations on your BFP. Bet yr well chuffed.     

SM - Sorry to hear u had a bad night hun.. Hope it all sorted now.

Happy new year to you all.. Had lots of BMS so fingers crossed for a 2008 baby..

Claire x x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

hi fingers crossed
just noticed ur not far from us, we're up near alfreton
how you doing?

angie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WELCOME TO 2008 GIRLIES!!!

IWLGB~ OMG       Fantastic start to the new year for the thread   Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months  

SM~ Sorry ur having a tough time of it lately sweetie.... when r u testing again The clearblue digital does measure 50miu and the internet cheapies r a lot less so may be worth waiting a few days and testing again     I know it's not v helpful and prob not what u need to hear right now but just telling u what i know/think       

Ruthie~ How was ur queen tribute?? U party animal you!!! Beats my wild night  

Lizzy~ Happy new year sweetie.... bump is looking sexy  

Kerry~    Glad i wasn't the only one to stay out of the party mood last night!!  

Tam~ Happy new year hunny.... did u get upto anything exciting??

Claire~ Glad to hear you had lots of lovely BMS, fingers crossed (no pun intended   ) for you   

Rach~   The way i see it is it's an 'out with the old in with the new' af.... a fresh start for 2008   

Amanda~ How r u doing sweetie?? Hope the new year was bearable for you    

Millie~ Wish ur DH good luck for the reversal for me    

Well we stayed in and watched i am legend with a couple of friends last night so quiet but relaxed which is just what i needed   Have been having some funky side effects from the drugs today and yesterday.... blurred vision, you know where u can't focus properly i guess as if ur drunk   So i'm not driving anywhere at the mo as just don't feel safe  

I went SALE SHOPPING again today, went to next and choices and guess what i did.........................................................................
I spent £30 on baby clothes    OMG i'm nuts?!?!?!   Got some little girl bits and some little boy bits ready for my boy/girl twins i'm going to concieve with this ICSI    My god i got some adorable things, sleepsuits, hat, shoes, coat, leggins and top   i'm gonna be so over prepared.... and if the worst happens and this attempt doesn't work then i've got them ready for when it does  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quick one from me congrats Clare well done how did you do it? Any tips would be great 

Had a very quite and more importantly healthy day yesterday lots of water and green tea and am feeling great already. Dyed my hair as well so the changes are already starting!!!  Also went for a lovely walk along the coast with the family which was nice.

Sm sorry you had a bad night 

Hi to Ruthie, Clare, SAM, Lizzym, Hollyd, WTBAM, and of course Amanda got your message Hun glad you are coping and hope you will get back to me anytime you feel you need to 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES xxxxx 

WOW Clare Congratulations hun!!!!   here's to a happy and uneventfully 8 months!   like Rachel said any tips? Maybe I should get back to charting my temps!!!

Rachel ~ MASSIVE HUGS TO YOU xx   but all the pampering sounds good and I think after my new year I'm going to be joining you on the NO alcohol for at least a month!!! 

SM~ Sorry you had a rough night but glad you and DH made up x it must be such a stressfull time for you both xx whats your next plan of action?  

Sam ~ A cozy night in sounds lush thats what DH and I do most of the time xx sorry the drugs are taking over a bit but all for a good cause!!! don't blame you on the baby clothes how cute!  

Kerry ~ thats the spirit! cautiously optimistic I like that!!  

Amanda ~ Was thinking of you over NY hope you doing ok under the circumstances xxxx  

Mille ~ Sending positives to your DH   

Hi to Tamsin, Sonia, fingers crossed and anyone else I've missed looking forward to loads more BFP 2008...

Well I did get drunk but not sick drunk so can't quite say I lived up to 'The Youth' of today   and with lots of ewcm BMS on NY day twas good!! and I didn't have to 'coax' DH into it!! ha ha
Thats what I find hard... we know when we could be possible fertile then we have to tell them! or not tell them but get them in to the sack! I know that as much as DH wants a baby he still really feels the pressure of BMS and I truth be told so do I..   sooooo got to think of a way of not letting it get to us in 2008... Also this is the year I loose 3 stone!! I have to before Nov as that is our NHS IVF apt and I need to get my BMI down!! Sorry for rambling!!
Ruthie xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Ruthie don't know how right it is but both times I've done it taking my BBT so I recomend it this one was shocj thou as only one lot of  all month!!!  I keep paying for the site to read my chart for me and then get a +!!! and loosing the time i've paid for oh well


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Just to say hi and hope u are all well!

No af yet and thankfully my painful cramping seems to have settled and the backache so im feeling alittle better although worried what this might mean...

Had a disturb night last night so awoke with a headache and temper!!!  This is the only thing i have noticed these past few days is a uncontrolable temper...Imean real angry!  ITs scary..then im in tears lol

Boobs are out of bra today..luckily im not going anywhere!

hugs to u all xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SM I'm so sorry your in such limbo xxx here's hoping AF never shows and that the BFP is there again when you test next xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks ruthie,   xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh SM poor you I would hate to be in your situation I really hope things sort themselves out soon  

Ruthie I am with you on getting my bmi down I am starting at the gym on tues when dd's go back to school and there is no stoping me. I also am going to start healthy eating. I don't do diets as such just eat a little less and not after 6pm and it really works. We can support each other.

Here is a little somthing that my friend sent me on new years eve and I thought it was really funny.






Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls
just thought i'd let you know i've asked DH to get a HPT on his way home from work.
we are not due to start ICSI for some time now but im sure im very late and feel sooooooooooo weird atm
so it cant help testing right?

or am i totally mad?
xxxx

me


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

TEST TEST TEST    It's better to test and know hun believe me!  Test and let us know...


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Question for u all:

Would you have more BMS if u were me and in my current situation We havent since first test and really didnt fancy it after second test plus i havent been upto it with all the cramps but today im feeling abit better and well frankly i fancy getting jiggy with it lol  But of course i dont want to risk anything.

What would u do??


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Sam ~ What are you like? Good luck with the boy/girl twins, I'm having twin girls don't you know!!!!! My mum and dad were actually planning how to fit two highchairs around table on Christmas day. Talk about forward planning! Haven't even got our planning appointment through yet!

Ruthie ~ Had such a giggle over your should we tell them we're ov'ing or not! Been there so many times. Told DH one day over xmas that fertile juices were flowing and he used fact to bargain  property off me during high stake game of monopoly! Not sure our friends wanted that much info about what we were about to get up to. To make it even better, finally rolled into bed gone 3 in the morning, absolutely shattered. Really didn't feel like getting jiggy, so asked him to just do the do!!! Funnily enough my lack lustre seduction routine didn't work!!!  

SM ~ Really feeling for you hun. Being in such limbo must be torture. Hope knowing we are all routing for you gives you some comfort. Hopefully this wait will end in our 2nd BFP this year. Re: Should you get jiggy with it I would personally. You feeling happy and relaxed, 'enjoying' dh's company must be good. Not an expert in these things however!! Think professional opinion is split. I'm sure someone will be along soon with more info!

Want to be a Mummy ~ TEST, TEST, TEST!!!!

Rachel ~ Good luck with the get fit regime, I tried today but failed by midday, ending up in a cake shop   

Hello to everyone else,

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies   

Sm so sorry you having a poo time with your cycle hun    

Sam how are you minger? Well i hope  

Ruthie how are you hun? Get some saucy underwear maybe for Dh to let the pressure off a bit   think of the fun  

WTBAM i say test     

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!

I hope that you all get your BFP this year, i really do as you all deserve it      

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Kerry~ Congratulations on ur girl/girl twins    How lucky are we gonna be!!! I'm thinking i need to sort the mounding piles of clean washing in my bedroom out and acctually put them away as theres no way i'm gonna fit my 2 moses baskets in there at the mo!!!  

Lizzy~ Feeling like ****e and loving it(ish) All for the greater good.... or more specifically my new son/daughter     

SM~ DO IT DO IT DO IT   Get ur groove thing on chick.... u deserve a big fat OOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo     

WTBAM~ Like SM...... DO IT DO IT DO IT, You empower yourself girlfriend, pee on that stick like you mean it    

Ruthie~ Quite drunk for a girl of ur advanced age ( joke   ) is good enough     

Rach~ Good luck with the gym sweetie..... i will be here ready to tempt u with choccys when you've had enough   

Well i'm still feeling poo but i know it's all for a good cause so just getting on with it ( apart from when i have a winge...... every 2 minutes     ) Was browsing through the other threads today and noticed that glamis is 30 odd weeks gone now!!!! Weird to think that we were ttc together and if only my bloody body and tones naughty sperm had of got their acts together i too could have a lovely big bump....... Ah well not long now..... THIS ICSI WILL WORK             

Sam xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

WTBAM- I say do it too!!


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, WTBAM - Im from Burton on trent. Im ok thanks. You? Did u test?

x x

Hi Everyone else,

Still having loads of BMS


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Want2beamummy, any news?? did u test hun or are u going to test tomorrow or have u choosen to wait??    

Keep us posted xxxx

fingers.crossed,  You go girl!!!!!     

Right im settling down just eaten and wished i hadnt lol  

xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

want2beamummy TEST!!!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just want to say morning all


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning Rachel!!
Rx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning all x x

What a horrible morning...


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning too (just)   

Well aren't we all being very polite this am   

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well had another v healthy day yesterday and feel good but v tired today, probably because I said up until 12.30 watching cr*p TV 

The weather is v cr*p today very windy here not a sign of snow which would have been nice.  Have any of you got snow? I would love a day or two just to make a snowman and go sledging it would be fun but not likely in cornwall.

Did anyone watch my you tube link?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ha ha yes Rachel that was funny dancing!!    Sorry no snow here in Brizzzzzol but would like some just to justify the freeeeeeeeeeeezing weather!!!!!

Sam me thinks it tis good to be polite sometimes!  

Good morning also to you Fingerscrossed  

Any more news SM?

Lets have some positive vibes eh!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all and Good afternoon!!

Well i decided to re-test this morning with my remaining clearblue digital and im afraid its another "Not pregnant" for me...  So confused now with whats happening will be calling gp advice line tomorrow morning at 10am to see what they suggest, i personally think i should be sent for another scan to check ovaries due to all this pain..plus a blood test to see what my hormones might be up too...*Can anyone suggest anything else i could ask for to see what be going on??*

As for me im cramping again and backache is bad again, But to be honest im ok with test result as i knew this was going to happen. And dh is being really good to me!

So anyway i stepped on the dreaded weighing scales and  So here i go now to get myself sorted as im thinking this has something to do with cycle and the stress...

*Does anyone know what ur water % should be?? And fat percentage?? *

Anyway girls have a great day!!!

Anyone heard from wannabemum??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Afternoon all
Anyone got any snow?? We had some this morning but it has all melted now just drizzle now.

SM  wish I could offer some advice

WTBAM- any news


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

I am feeling much more positive this evening after getting lots of supportive hugs and having a good long chat too about what we had been through lately and how it had made us feel etc..

We decided to push our butts into gear and for the next 3mths do as much as we can to get healthy and prepare ourselfs for a baby!!

Had a look on the bmi thingy and       Gone up loads again!!!  So have just been spending some time looking through some diets and discussing what we could do as dh is alittle over what he was too and even though he has less than i to loose to be classed as normal we are going to try together.  

I have also been on my profile updating things and heres to a new fresh look for a new year!

I havent kept up my af ticker or the info on cycles and BFN's as i feel this is all a negative attitude but i have kept them on my profile for a record.

I will be contacting my gp in the morning to hopefully get some answers and of course i will keep u all posted!

Ps no snow in herts for us but then wasnt awake early...did test as soon as i waked up and with first pee, bright orange! lol  so i think i just have to face it hasnt come true for us just yet!  But thank you for staying so positive for me its been lovely to have that network there.

big hugs to u all xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

SM- as I've said so good to hear you feeling psotiove about a new target


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening all 

Me and DH have had a mini argument about what to watch on TV and he won because I want to watch eastenders at 10 on BBC three but I am quite annoyed at him as last night I had to watch a programme on the laptop because he wanted to watch something so I think tonight it should be my choice.  He is so annoying as he always wants to watch things about fishing or man type programmes.  I think BB celebrity hijack is all round good entertainment and now I am going to miss it.  He hates anything like that and I love it.  Men can be so annoying eh 

Right rant over.

Glad to see that you are so positive SM and that you are looking to the future. 

Clare how are you today 

Ruthie how is the healthy lifestyle going 

Sam how are you today 

I.W.L.G.B how are you feeling well I hope  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies

And last but certainly not least Amanda lots of love Hunxxxxxxxxxxx

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Morning all,

Got really bad back ache today. Not long til test day now or AF!!!   

Have you tested yet WTBAM

Hi everyone else

Claire x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry you've got rotten backache claire sweetie     Hope AF stays away for you though    

Me on the other hand wants AF to turn up sharpish as i've only got 6 days left till my baseline scan and really want her to have been and gone by then so i can get on   Could you all please send me some AF dances please       I know thats not my normal dance request but all for the greater good this time  

Hows everyone else??

Ruthie~ Yes ur right i'm sorry for my childish comments about over the hill ect ect    If lizzyM would get her butt on here more often then i could take out all my pent up childish behaviour on her    

Rach~ Gotta admit i pretty much always win the what we watch debate  Use those 2 womanlly charms god gave you   

WTBAM~ How did u get on hunny

I.W.L.G.B~ As rach said.... how r u feeling Keep looking out for a pregnancy ticker  

Tam~ How's ur new year so far sweetie??

SM~ Maybe we can do an AF dance for you too.... a fresh start to 2008, put this nightmare cycle behind you and start a fresh    

Well i'm acctually feeling half normal today   so going to go do some housework in a mo   

Sam xxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Sam heres your AF dance hun


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SAM a big AF dance for the cheakiest girly I know online!!  

                     

SM Sorry things have been hard but also glad to see you soooooooo positive!!!!

Sorry it's a short one ladies will be back on here later for a more fullfilling chat!

Rx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Right i am here Sam, but i dont think you need me to be childish hun 

Here is a funky little jive for ya hun - 

    

   

I hope that helps you hun!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, hope you are all well

x x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

True...... i can exude childishness whenever i want i really don't need an excuse 



So now to the childishness.....







Mwoar 
Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Can i join in lol


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

they made me laugh..

x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes by all means SM..... Come on let's get positive positive


       

Right there u are my contribution to my AF and everyone elses BFP's for the new year  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

There Strong     for this year girls!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

HOW ARE YOU ALL DOING THIS!!! Were the pics coming from?

Trying to talk DH (via text) into some BMS tonight when I get back from work (9ish) as I think I may not have ovulted yet as still getting ewcm! so ignoring my ticker? do you think it's worth it?
R


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes hunny..... seduce that man of yours u little minx  

Oh and you can get the pics at http://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/288906 Just copy the bbcode and paste it on ur post 

Sam xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all this one is from me 



Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Ruth - definetly go for it hun. Im trying to dp the same


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello I don't usually post here but wanted to say
[fly]*what a funky board you have!!!*[/fly]


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

There we go a little dance from me too and some babydust.

I'm not feeling too bad having low moments that it is all going to go wrong and the odd bit of nausea, ticker on my
profile at the moment will move it when a bit further on and feelign braver


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Sam!



Oh and yes FC I shall be going for it tonight as you never know!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Are we all still dancing?? Arent your feet hurting??   



YUMMY!! Found this one and thought id get u all hot and bothered!!  

Def go for lots of bms ruthie as i tell u its a great de-stresser!!! I used to send teasing texts to my dh when he was working lates...REALLY WORKS! lol

xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooooo I shall compose somthing Sexshy now as not long to go on my shift!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning to all you girlies 

Well I must say I am feeling great 

This no alchol and drinking water thing is brill.  Yesterday we went to one of the big hotels and we spent 2hrs in the jacuzzi and swimming pool it was fab and then a stroll on the beach heaven 

I have been staying up a bit late though not going to bed untill at least 12am so I must try harder to get more sleep but all in all things are good.

I hope you all got down to some bms last night you   girls that needed to.  You know who you are 

I will be back later, weather is rubbish and have to figure out how to spend my day 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Morning everyone

I hope everyone is well. It looks a nice day outside blue sky but I bet you its freezing cold.

I am going to keep busy today, feeling like AF is on her way, due on by next thursday but already feeling crappy.

I went to the cinema last night watched two films - St Trinians and P.S I love you. They were both good although P.S I love you was sad and I kept on crying throughout the film. We didn't get back home until midnight - oooo naughty girl.

Well my red satin sheets arrived yesterday - he he he. BUT not going to put them onto the bed until after AF (of course).

DH has gone for a gym induction this morning. We have been good, first thing in the morning we have been going swimming before work (7am) and swimming our 15 lengths of the pool which is great but by 11am at work, I am extremely hungary and feeling tired. But keep plodding on.

I was so annoyed when I got on the scales, the half a stone i lost before christmas I have put back on again. So back to 12 stone again. 

Anyway hope you all have a good day.

Lots of love Sonia xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ohhhhh ladies I didn't get my BMS in last night......   I had bad pains in my tummy that I wondered whether they were ov pains? but they got worst and then went this morning! So I was the one not up for it when I got home... might try again tonight but I hate putting the pressure on DH WHY IS THIS TTC BUSINESS SO DIFFICULT AND SUCH A PAIN IN THE  

Ok sorry to rant! Out of my system now!!

Rachel and Sonia both sound like you are doing well on the old healthy life style front!! And the luxury lifestyle! Red satin sheets and Jacuzzis!!!  

Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie~ Don't worry sweetie it's only one days bms, i'm sure u haven't missed out on ur chance. Seduce that man later if you still feel upto it hunny   

Sonia~ Satin bedsheets hey...... u little minx!!!    

Rach~ Sounds like ur doing well hunny..... can't temp u with choccy's yet then?  

Well gotta get ready to pop out so i'll be back in a bit  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

Glad to see you all here chatting and sounding good!  

Rachel ~ Great hear you all well and doing so well with your new healthy lifestyle..Well done!  I have been going to bed later also recently but also sleeping in     I have really got to sort myself out lol

Sonia ~ Good luck with the red sheets hun!!  xx

Ruth ~ hi ya, know what u mean hun!! hope u can enjoy some bms tonight!! 

Sam ~ How are u? hows the injections going and whats the next stage? xx

Im fine, alittle snappy    lol and i really hope af comes soon!!  No luck with gp till monday, im sure they are put there to make things harder  

xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey SM~ I've got my baseline scan on thursday and thats to check that my ovaries ect have shut down and that my womb lining is nice and thin and if all's o.k then i start stimming on friday, that will be to make my ovaries produce lot's of lovely follicles that will hopefully contain lots of scrummy eggs ready to become my babies   When i start the stimming i have to half my D/R dosage and take that at the same time to keep my ovaries quiet so i don't ovulate on my own and waste this TX cycle..... or have 20 odd eggs floating about with the risk of fertilising a few of them     Glad ur hanging in there sweetie   Hope things sort themselves out soon    

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning!! eash at work yet again!!! 

Sam~ I shall be focusing on that body of yours doing everthing it is told and that you get loads of 'scrummy eggs' and no complications and then some lovely scrummy babies!!    would you like twins or triplets even!!     

SM ~ Hope everything goes well with the GP on Monday and stand your ground and tell them you want full investigations as to why AF not here?? also have you been referred to a fertility consultant yet? you might have already and I may have forgotten!!

I got a new BB-temp thermometer yesterday so going to print off some lovely charts off the net and start tempping properly next cycle! so this one I had BMS once AGAIN so don't expect a positive but will try and stay positive (if that makes sense??  ) Also in the pack came loads of ov tests and some pg tests but I'm going to try and ignore them!!!  

Hope your all having a good sunday so far! early isn't it!!
Rxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

ruthie good luck with the BBT found it worked for me charted my temps online


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie~ Thanks hunny.... still no sign of AF   I'm so annoyed as my body is making all the right aches and pains but no sign of her at all yet and time is running out now! As for the twins/triplets debat i've decided i'm having twins   Boy/Girl would be great but i have a sneaky suspition it will be girl/girl like kerry is going to have   Would be very gratefull for some AF thought sweetie  
Good luck with the temping..... there is a web site u can do it on called fertility friend and u get the first months VIP membership free and then after that u can either pay for that or just have the standard membership which works just as well  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw thanks for the postive vibes Clare... x

Thanks Sam for the website I shall check it out!! Hope AF arrives soon!!!!! are you late??

x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie~ It's CD31 today so only a day late but with the D/R they say you should come on around 7 days after starting..... i'm now 11 days after starting it   But my cycles have been 32 and even 34 days b4 so theres just no telling when she'll come..... was hoping it would be sooner though as the drugs should have shut everything down so theres no need for her to not be here. Ah well i guess some things never change, she's never played ball b4 so why should she start now  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

well I really hope she turns up! Buttttttttt I would hope even more that she dosen't tune up because you get a BFP (i know cheeky but you never know)...... !!! sorry xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well you never know hey   Doubt it VERY much and would be a little concerned about the D/R drugs effect but you never know  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam I Hope so x   

Well it is a quiet Sunday on here today!!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Ruthie hun i am under the fertility clinic and due to see them later on in jan, which is proberely why my gp doesnt want to do anything!  i will push to have an ultra sound and hormone blood test but its hard to fight when u are feeling down.

I am having all the right pains and cramps etc for af or pregnancy but nothing is happening its driving me insane! lol

I gave in and took ibroprofen and imodian last night due to an awful tum and headache!

My moods are terrible though and i know this is due to the lack of af!

I hope u get on well with the temp charting hun!!  

Sam ~ Sorry ur af is being a bugger! Lets hope u are indeed preggy or things will get a move on soon!!  Will u test as u are a day late just to make sure

xxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all 

Just a quick one from me we have all been ice skating at the eden project today and am absolutly knackered.  Great fun though!!

Will be back on later to catch up must go and do a few things now

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah24 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Girls  

Can I join you? I've just joined the site and my sister Sailaice directed me to this thread 

Love Sarah xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome sarah I have blown you some bubbles to get you started 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sarah~ Welcome   So ur saila's sister Cool!   R u ttc too now then?? Sorry just being nosy  

SM~ Yep will test on teu if she's not here but i'm sure it's just her being awkward   

Rach~ WOW iceskating at the eden project hey..... sounds very cool hunny  

Still getting the pains so i'm hoping she'll start tonight but who knows hey  

Sam xxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Girlz,

Hows your weekends been? Im on CD 12 today, not sure if should feel anything early signs   . Keeping my fingers crossed..
(.) (.) abit tender but that dont really mean much..
Abit of cramping as well but doesnt stay long.   

Any advice??

Hello Sarah and welcome hun x x  Hope been on here long myself..


----------



## sarah24 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah sam -  I'm Saila's lil' sis, and ttc.... was totally confused by this site... 

Been trying for about 5 months now and nothing yet, i had LLETZ treatment at the end of October though so not sure if some things that are happening ( or aren't happening) will be as a result of that also... v. confused!!  

xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all
just to let you all know i'v had that horrible vommiting virus yesterday and ive been ordered to take several days off work.  Yesterday i couldnt stop throwing up! (sorry tmi) and it was awful!

I didnt get a HPT After all and it saved me money as AF turned up this AM lol
I'm cool about it actually as now i can go get my blood work done and be referred to the clinic for icsi asap

hugs to u all
xxx

me


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear you not been well hun. Hope your feeling abit better today.. 

Sorry your AF as turned up. 

x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sarah~ Sorry to hear u had to have LLETZ i assume everything is o.k now??   Try not to worry too much as ur body would need a little time to recover from the procedure anyway   The site does get a lot easier to navigate the more u come on here   Just use the main area and decide where u want to go from there, there's a quick link to it at the top of this page. Then once ur on a few threads u can just click on ' show new replies to your posts' which is in the top right hand corner and this will show any threads that u are in which new comments have been added   Hope that helps and Good luck sweetie   

Angie~ Glad things can get moving now hunny, hope AF treats u well  

Fingerscrossed~ Advice hey....... BMS BMS & BMS some more lady   Hope u had a nice wkend yourself  

Still no AF here ladies..... did a HPT just to make sure and i'm def not preggers so i need her to get a move on!!! Really don't want to have to delay stimming   

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

How are we all today


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

I've just realised I said I was on CD 12, Im actually on CD 22     Sorry Was abit tired when posted...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls and a happy new yr to u all.

Clare - congrats on the BFP!

Sarah - welcome to the thread. Your sister has been a fantastic support to me on here.

I dont have access to the internet anymore so can only get on when i can.

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Well im STILL waiting for af lol 

Been shopping for some party bits for my mums 50th on saturday, Am feeling okish..Got appointment for next monday to see gp.

Not much from me today girls xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well hello  

Have recovered from Ice skating and am feeling good again 

Sam sorry that AF is playing up and hope she arrives soon 

SM good luck at the doctors glad you are doing OK have you lost any weight yet? 

Ruthie how are you today? 

FC hello not long for you then before you can test  

How are you doing Clare 

Amanda thanks for your message and good luck with everything I know that you are strong enough babe   

Hello Kate 

How are you doing Lizzy getting bigger by the minute I bet 

If I have forgotten anyone then Hello to you too 

I am in a very organised state of mind at the moment and am sorting everything out.  Term starts tommorrow and even though Xmas is nice it will also be nice to get back to normal and do some normal things.  I have even been ironing today and that is generally unheard of 

Well off I go to sort the fridge out

Speak later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies...

Well what a strange day full of lovely   things and   I went swimming with my friend and her 3 year old and her 8 month old.... I got left in the changing room by myself with the baby to change her and get her ready and I loved it! I got to play mum!!! (don't worry I didn't act like a crazy type).. I loved getting her ready in her swim nappy and taking her out to the pool (my friend is very chilled and I think just gratefull for the help!) then I got to feed her a bottle while her mum got dressed and I got a taster of what it must feel like to really be a mum...   But when I had to hand her back and when the 3 year old would cry for her mum I felt sad........

Oh sorry for the me me me me post.... now I just heard a man on Richard and Judy talking to a man about how USA women are prettier than UK women!

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh I forgot to say a big welcome to the newbies !!!  

 Sarah!  

And want to send loads of positives to those wanting and AF and to those wanting BFP!!


----------



## sarah24 (Jan 5, 2008)

HI, everyone, how are you all doing today?  

Sam - Thanks for ur post, made me feel loads better that did    I am gonna see my consultant when i go back for review apt and ask how long it would usually take for full cervical recovery, i know the area was really big what they had to remove but will just ask and put mind at rest so if it happens again i know whats normal and whats not!! 

Kate - |Glad to hear my sis was good to you, she's ok really...lol

Hope everyone else is ok....


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Can anyone help please..

I'm on CD 22 and today I've had white discharge in pants (sorry  ). Is this good sign or not. Also feeling really bloated and got alot of wind   . Im also eating loads more than normal. If not Pg i'll be size of house anyway LOL    

Please help 

Claire x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Claire is your cycle 25 days long? does it ever fluctuate? I think we can produce mucus at any time during our cycle but it is normally more like egg white around ov and more of it during ov... should be nothing to worry about!! unfortunately pg signs are very very similar to af signs and secretions created by progesterone can come just before AF and in early pg... so it is just a case of sitting out the 2ww ! I think I have my info right but I would ask someone who knows more to be certain like Natasha?! She is normally on ladies on waiting thread!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Ruthie,
you're totally right with what you said hunny

xx

angie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I hope so Angie... how are you?


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya
still the same, i'm still off work and this is my third day in bed so not a happy bunny!
I'd sooner be at work but i'm still ill.  Not thrown up since Sunday night but my stomach is so tender and i cry out if i touch it.
So hopefully will be back tommorow, but I am thinking thurs may be more realistic as Doc says its that vomitting bug and you're meant to leave it at least 48hrs until all symps gone
meanwhile my work is piling up no doubt!

How you doing ruthie?

xx
angie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Eash sorry your not well x   Don't think about work just get that bod in ship shape condition!! 

Very quiet here today!!

Rx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Lovelies 

Some of you may remember me  

Claire ~ I don't think it will be ewcm as it would clear, stretchy and slippery like egg white. Is it a creamy white discharge? I tend to get that after ovulation sometimes and it's something to do with progesterone  

Ruthie ~ Hope your ok honey  

Sarah ~ Hmmm you sound familiar?    

Wishing you all lots of luck for 2008


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Saila! How are you!!!!!!!!!!! this is turning out to be a right family affair!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats Sarah for you, I can't go anywhere and she tracks me down 

I am hoping for another go at IUI, thinking of postponing IVF until I've lost lots of lbs  

How about you?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope sorry i don't remember any saila     There was one i heard about but that couldn't be u as someone told me she was a terrible trouble maker   

Ruthie~ How r u hunny??

I'm having a horrid day   Still no AF and now to top it off i'm having probs with BIL  

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

With a name like mine it must of been a different Saila









Aw whats happening with your BIL? 

xxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Ruth, 

Im usually 28 day cycle but last month was 30    wasnt impressed.... Anyway when I did OPK it dected a surge on 31st so discharge cant be ovulation.. can it?

Got terrible stomasch ache today.. AF not due til Monday so its too early to test.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

True 'Saint saila' 

BIL told DH yesterday that everyone knows were having ivf as i've been telling them all ( NOT TRUE) and that we were the topic of conversation on friday night in the pub!!! This is not what DH needs to hear as he finds it hard enough going through this because of his MF probs. So i wrote BIL an email to tell him just how unhelpful he was being and that he needs to be more thoughtful about all this...... in return i got a very nasty email back basically blaming me and putting me down!!!
Just don't need this right now you know 

How r u anyway..... is saintdom treating you well??

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow.... Your BIL sounds like he needs a good slapping









I would tell him to keep his nose out, this has nothing to do with him at all!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Very tempting hunny but you know how it is with family.... you have to be so carefull not to offend the whole bloody family with it all!!!! 
But i do feel like a good slap wouldn't go amiss at the mo    
So your gonna go for iui again hunny?? Will keep everything crossed for you    Can't believe i'm having ICSI!!! Doesn't seem like that long ago i was living in blissfull ignorance and ttc au natural without another thought!!

Sam xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Claire i get that kind of discharge later on in my cycle had some since BFP too


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello

Just to add to the discharge question, i have been wondering alot myself as i tend to get a lot of varied cm in my cycles..this lastest one i had a lot of the egg white stuff lol

Fingers crossed its a good sign hun.

Im ok girls, trying to keep myself busy..cleaning and sorting and paying bills lol  Sister brought us vitalitly show tickets so i have that to look forward too!!!  I was hoping to have a stall this year promoting my group and PCOS but just havent beable to save enough and get to it but hopefully next year!!
Anyone else going?

Apart from that i have been arrranging my mum's 50th birthday!  Im all excited as i love doing this and often thought of becoming a party planner 

How are u all??
xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

My CM never seems to come in the order it is supposed too think it is to do with the PCOS


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yes i agree with that hun!!  i wish things were simple but nope not with pcos lol xx  how u feeling?


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope you are all well today and feeling good.  I have not had a cigarette for 6hrs 38 mins now and am feeling ok sort of.  Keep having cravings but am going to try and ignore them.  So it's just a me post this time (sorry) will be back later.  Brain is not working properly 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Rachel good luck with the stopping smoking are you using patches or anything?

SM I'm fine which is a bit worrying lol, went to dr today and they didn't even do a test!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi clare  Yes I have a patch on which is helping but I feel really light headed and am all red in the face!  I suppose it is the extra oxygen I am getting and it is a good sign. 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi girls 

Happy new year to you all x
A long time no post

Saila good to see you back 

Sam Keeping my fingers and toes cross for you Hun 

Ruthie How are things hun?

Kate I know your lurking some where! Hi hunnie 

Hi LizzyB I hope you are keeping well  

and a big hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, it wasn't intentional 

I should be around a bit more now as I took a break to enjoy Christmas and the New year  without: Am I, aren't I??


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Tanya hunny   It's been too long!!! I'm keeping everything crossed too   just hope AF gets here soon so i can start my stimms     Are you still planning FET in march?? 

Rach~ Good luck with the no smoking    

SM~ Hope we both get AF soon so we can get on.... me with the ICSI and you with lots of BMS  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes hopefully if they survive the thaw   I go on the 31st for my implications meeting, then hopefully start around the 27th Feb.                          
A dance for all the want a visit from the witch


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats great hunny, Lots of     that they thaw o.k and go onto make lovely bubs for you      

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Aaaahhh thanks hun lots of      coming your way first


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. I am all alone tonight as DH has gone out on a works doo and is staying overnight in a hotel with them.

It is day 28 of my cycle - AF is not here yet. I know she is going to arrive as I did a test and it came up BFN. Got all the aches and pains.

Sonia xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Well ive just had a shock when looking at my profile cycle ticker!   Its day 73!!!!!!  

Oh well


 xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

still no sign


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just wanted to add sorry if that glitter graphic upsets anyone with the wording  

No no sign yet, normally id have some sort of brown colouration in discharge just before bleeding (sorry tmi) but nothing..Clear as can be!

This is just stupied now! lol
xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM i'm with u on that one...... but this may help a little, it does me!!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hehehehe very good hun!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sonia ~ Don't give up till the  shows up sweetie 

Specialmum ~ Love the piccy









Tanya ~




























There is a dance for you!! She is here at the mo so I'll send her over









Fabizzy ~







Well Done on giving up! I am cutting down and have almost stopped









Sam ~ I know time flies!!







I am supposed to have IVF but I am scared and want to have another IUI first

Just had a kitten enquiry, they sounded lovely. Coming to see them on Friday so I will get to meet them I don't want my babies to leave me


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OOooooohhhhhh saila new kitties hey!! Any pics

Sam xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

AF arrived this morning        

Sonia xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sonia ~ I am so sorry hon  

Sam ~ I have put some in the VIP area


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sonia~ So sorry hunny   Take it easy  

Saila~ Right i'm off to have a look now then  

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Good to see some old faces back - *Salia and Tanya*  to you both, with your forthcoming Tx's

*Sonia* - Sorry to hear AF showed up  
*SM* - Wow, TTC with PCOS sure is tough. hope  shows up soon for you, so you can move on.
*Sam* - Hope AF shows up soon, so you can get going to the next stage!
*Fabizzy* - Well done on the no smoking! Hope you managed to kick the habit for good!
*Clare* - Hope you get an answer soon! Isabel is gorgeous - love your profile pic! 

I'm fine, CD12, so will soon be in the 2WW again, so we'll have to see what happens! Just need to crack the diet and execise regime - Diabetes has got very bad (coz I've been very bad!!), and if i want to avoid tablets, I have to prove to the GP that I can get it back under control again! 

Tamsin
x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning Ladies...

So sorry AF arrived Sonia!!  

No news really from me.... no twinges except major swollen sore (.)(.)!! ?

Sorry for lack of personals but you ladies can chat!

Rx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well feel like I am on a spaceship today really floaty.  Think I am off to go swimming now as staying in the house is hard with no ****. 

Hello to all you newbies and oldies that were around before me ( I don't mean you age) I will do personals later when I get my brain back.

I am going to commence bms tonight watch out dh here I come.   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin ~ I with you on the diet and exercise regime! I need to start whipping myself into shape   Just bought lots of fertility books from Amazon including one about fertility foods  

Rachel ~ I love ovulation time of the month  

Ruthie ~ Swollen (.)(.) sounds good 

Sam ~ Hope you like them


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I am at work at the moment, on my lunch break, I don't know what is wrong with me today apart from AF, my head is all over the place, I just can't seem to be coping with anything today. I am all in a muddle, my head feels so disorganised. 

I just feel everything is happening all at once. I just want to go home but can't as I have a review with a patient at 3pm, roll on home time - 4.30pm.
And I have just had a row with my senior - not good.            

                                      

  Sonia xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Saila~ LOVED THEM   God i do hope this TX works or i am at serious risk of becoming the crazy cat lady   

Sonia~ Maybe ur doc could sign u off for a while?? Just so that u can recover from all the heartache you've had lately??

Tam~ Thanks for the AF well wishes  How is everything with you hun??

Rach~ Good luck with the BMS  

Ruthie~      

Amanda~   Hope to see you soon sweetie  

Well i'm just sitting here waiting in vain for bloody AF..... Clearly she is not planning to make an appearance any time soon!!   Very frustrated now and i'm just hoping that my lining is thin enough to go ahead anyway  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all 

Have not smoked all day and went swimming and shopping so going well so far 

Sam hope AF arrives soon what is happening with her 

Must go will be back in a bit duty calls

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

i think im getting there on the getting back to normal (ish) front and i want to start posting again and see how it goes. thank you all for your kind words, prayers and pm's. mums funeral went as well as they go and to be honest im glad it's over. there is so much to catch up with on here so i wont try!! af came on saturday but to be honest i wasnt a)suprised or b)disappointed.

hi to all the newbies!

hi to the crazy gang (you know who you are)

well done rachel! you are doing better than i am!!! i will go back to the gym tomorrow and i really must get my head around the whole dieting thing!


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice to see you posting again 

I am doing well with the no smoking etc I am suprising myself to be honest 

I am around tommorrow in the afternoon if you want to give me a call.  I am off to the gym in the morning.  It would be good to have a chat 

Hi to all you other girlies 

Rxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

amanda hun, so glad to see u on here again and that ur mums funeral went well. 

Sam, Still no sign of af hun?? Mine is still no where to been see    lol

Ruthie, Wow Sounds good!! fingers crossed xx

Rachel, well done with the smoking hun.. 

sonia, sorry to hear ur af came and u are not feeling well, 

Salia, Not vip hun so couldnt see them but im sure they gourgeous!!

Tasmin, hi there..fingers crossed for u!!! xx

Hi to all newbies and everyone else, xx

As for me i have been moving furniture about in my lounge!!  Needed more room for puppy as he has decided it is great to sprint from one room to the other!!   And my girl dog is on heat and trying to grab his bum every five seconds  even though he has been chopped lol

Other than that im slowly going  from all the birthday prep!!

Will be starting cutting down and weightloss next week..not looking forward to it  

And of course no af at all!!

have a great night everyone!!

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girlies









Specialmum ~ Make sure you stick with us on the Belly Board. Are you joining a slimming group?

Sam ~ I hope it works for you too babe  I am rooting for you honey









Sorry to anyone I have missed


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

No not yet but am just going to get back to my healthy eating and drinking water as i have let it slip recently!

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all 

Have been to the gym this morning and did an hr of cv and feel really good   But when I got back ate 12 jaffa cakes   But it does not matter because I have not smoked 

Had bms this morning and plan to for the next week.  So we shall see.

Sam has AF arrived yet 

Good morning Sm and salia.

Hello everyone else

Rxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope I'm not intruding 

Wanting to send all possible                                   to Sam today for your scan, crossing all things for you and all the other ladies on this thread. 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi All,

How r u all?

AF due Monday so fingers crossed..... 

Good luck Sam for today   

x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thank you all so much for ur well wishes. Baseline was o.k ish..... AF arrived half hour b4 the scan so had to go for a blood test to check E2 & fsh so if they are both fine then i start stimming tomorrow     Am not gonna stay long at the mo as AF is really hurting now and i'm so tired  

Quick BIG thanks to Glamis   you always seem to know when to pop on and wish me luck   means a lot that u still remember me  

Sam xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats on the AF turning up hun!!     and good luck with stimming asap!

did u sort BIL out in the end?

xx angie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Sam
Just a quick note to say Good luck with the next stage hun and im finger crossing mad here for u!!!!  xxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

SM- any sign of the witch yet?
it makes me sooooo mad when she's late so i bet ur miffed off

how u doing hunny?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG want2beamummy, words cannot be voiced or written how i feel about this cycle lol 



But im feeling:
    

    

Cant believe its not here yet!! The weird thing is i have thickish white cm at the mo which i thought is a great sign for early pregnancey, BUT I AM NOT GOING THERE AGAIN IN THIS CYCLE lol xxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow SM that sure seems to sum it up I would be going crazy by now 

How are you coping have you been to the doctors yet?

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi rachel, not yet, its monday!  just trying to list everything i have to ask and push for lol  i welcome any suggestions xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

How have your cycles been over the last few years.  Are they regular or not?

Rxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

before HSG i was so pleased as they had become between 34-45 days!!  Before the Hsg i actually had a 30 day cycle!!!  But then after the HSG i had that short cycle for 26 days, then the 45 day cycle and then finally a 34 day cycle!  

Its so unfair! xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes but this one is really long so I would ask them for a scan to see what is going on 

Cry and behave like a child if you have too just say you need one to put your mind at rest!!!

Talking of weird cycles mine have been all over the place of late and this month AF came on new years day only lasted for 2 days and I still have sore and itchy breasts.  I hate to think it but maybe I am going through the early menopause   No I am sure I am not but body has not been playing ball and I am not sure I like it. 

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

aaarrrhhhhh bless hun, how old are u (sorry to ask)  

I think looking back on this thread we have all had some dodgy cycles last few months!!  is there something in the air?

 xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am 35 and a very young one honest  so it shouldn't be happening yet should it?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

No it shouldnt but it can happen (Sorry)... I think there is a simple test now that u can even get over the counter (and ebay) to test..

Im sure its just life and all that goes with it that has caused this...like me if worried have a chat with the gp hun.

Hope u feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Ive got to tell you all. Im sorry but gobsmaked. Ive done a test, well ive actually done 2 now and there was a very faint line on there on both.

Does this mean I got a


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi girls just a quickie as I have got a get an early night 

Fingerscross that sounds good to me,     

Salia If you find any good fertility foods let me know 

Hi Tamsin hun good luck  xx

Sam Glad you are getting going, it's sods law that happened to me my AF came the day of my base line in July ten days late  Good luck tomorrow xx  

Hi Glamis I hope you and bump are doing wellxx

Hi to everyone else I hope you are all well  

Tanya


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

fingerscrossed it is looking good!  How long are your cycles normally??  Congratulation on your


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Usually 28 days but last month was abit longer. Im so happy x x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds really good I'd test again on day 28 but a line is a line


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Line gone now but can still see if held up to light


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening ladies x

So much happened in one day!!!

Fingerscrossed!! yay!!! BFP!!!! lets see if we can get at LEAST one a week on here !!! A line is a line! mine always used to fade a bit after a few hours just coz it's so early!!!  

Rachel sorry hun your having a tough time xxxxxxx I hope your cycles sort them selves out soon!

SP hiya! what no AF yet? how you doin? what's next for you?   

Sam Any sign of AF? xx  

Amanda thinking of you still hun glad to see you back!!  

Hi To everyone else!!

DH passed his test yesterday first time round! only started learning in Oct!!!   I had my first driving lesson today so the pressure is on to match him or beat him!!!!  

Rxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi 

Congrats on your bfp FC have a happy eight months 

Ruthie it took me six times to pass my driving test so I hope you have better luck than me  Most men pass first time it is like they are born with it in them.  You have got to match him or he will be smug DH  So good to be able to drive though it changes your life.

How is everyone else today 

Rxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good afternoon everyone!!!

Fingerscrossed WOW Congrats on the lines hun!! i hope it sticks and u will be a summer mummy!!!  

ruthie hi hun, nope not here...got doctors on monday hopefully they will help! will keep u posted.

sam, hows u  everything going well i hope     

Rachel hope u are ok hun, hope i didnt upset u...   My mum had bleeding in the uterus when only in her late 30's and had to have a hysterectomy (sp?)  So its something i have always been concerned about.  Alot of women i know have had a bout 3 mths of dodgy cycles now so i reckon theres something in the air lol    

Hi to everyone else

Well i preparing my lists of what i have to do tomorrow!  i have sausage rolls and vol au vonts etc everywhere!     

i will have half an hour to get this all set out on saturday before my mum comes back and guest begin to arrive!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well i've just had a call from ISIS and my E2 is too high  So i have to carry on D/R for another week. Sorry i have to dash as have a lunch date with a friend but will be back on later


Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

You didn't upset me SM   I know that that is not happening just one of those crazy things that go through your mind when ttc.

Sorry you have to wait a little longer Sam it will all be worth it though 

Amanda where are you hun hope you are OK and that you will post again soon  

I still have really itchy breasts today.  I had the chance of some rather quick bms this morning but really needed a wee and we were late getting up so I turned it down  silly me I know but there is always tonight 

The no smoking is going well but feel quite tempted as one of my friends that I have got really close to is moving away to manchester and am going to miss her a lot.  Her daughter is my dd's best friend and so it is sad all round really, we are all going to the pub tonight to say goodbye.  Just glad that pubs are non smoking now.

Hope everyone else is OK and having a good day

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

good hun! love new ticker xxxxxx

Sam ~ Sorry to hear it is going to be alittle longer but dont worry that baby is coming, i know it!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow it is quite on here tonight is anyone there


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello. Im here. Still stressing


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry been a bit quiet lately.... i am here still   just got so much going on  

Fingerscrossed~ Congrats on the BFP.... hope it sticks, when r u testing again??

Rach~ Glad the no smoking is going well.... and sorry ur friend is moving  

SM~ Sorry AF is still nowhere to be seen   Surely ur Doc or con should look into it a bit more soon...... just doesn't seem right?? What was ur last FSH level??

Ruthie~ Hope the driving test went o.k hunny   and big congrats to Greg  

Tanya~ Did they make u D/R for an extra week too when AF arrived on day of Baseline?? I'm just hoping it gives us a better start than if they'd of let me go ahead    

Well i feel    today.... dissapointed that my schedule's been put back but glad the clinic are taking good care of me and my cycle.
Little bit nervous though as my Pregnancy test now falls the day before my birthday!!!!!!!! Surely life isn't cruel enough to not let it work and give me such a horrid birthday     

Sam xxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Got to test again in morning to see if stronger result. Im really nervous x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

will be thinking of u in the morning sweetie    

sam xxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you hun x x Am really nervous x got to get a strong line by monday x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

OMG girls, You have been chatting loads this week. It has taken me ages to catch up.

Just flying through tonight, been quite a week and now fit for nothing other than bed! AF showed up this aft.

Hope you are all well, will chat more over the weekend.

Love Kerry x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!! there is soooooo much to catch up with on here!! being out of the loop on here has really thrown me!
thank you so much for keeping me in your thoughts. im doing ok. ive woken up today feeling really positive so i hope that lasts!! ex h wants to take the girls out for a couple of hours so im going to get my fat   down to the gym... dp makes me laugh as he is worried that im going to pick up hunky men at the gym... he has never seen me down the gym... no make up, gym stuff that makes my sex difficult to determine, im sweating so much i can barely see, and i look like a care in the community patient singing along to dp's mp3 player and wondering why noone else is singing along!!!! so not that im looking but most people give me a wide berth at the gym!!! 

hi rachel.. how are you doing hun?? we are going to have to have a phone catch up some time hun.. hope you are well. well done for the non smoking hun... i need to get my butt back in gear. im so sorry about your friend moving.. it can be very unsettling.

hi ruthie.. you can do it!!! it took me 3 attempts to pass my test ( it took my mum(rip) 7.. she had the same examiner 4 times in a row! and when she did pass she kissed the poor fella who did finally pass her!) how are you doing hun?

FC... any news fingers crossed for you... i think we could do with some good news on here!

hi kerry sorry af turned up hun  

sm... good luck for monday and hope your mums bday goes well!

hi sam.. sorry your d/ring has to continue for another week.. it will all be worth it when you get your bfp.. the timing of the test does suck hun.. it always seems to me around times that should be happy! im sending you lots of    and if you tell me when you are testing i will wear my orange parachute pants for good luck!!

my last 2 cycles have been quite short and to be honest i have my lap and dye in just over 2 weeks so im not sure if it is worth trying this mth anyway. my body feels like it is getting ready for something though im not sure what!! im v scared about the lap n dye and im now scared i wont wake up from the GA or that my tubes will be blocked or something horrible!!

ok i've waffled on enough!

mwah


amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

I cannot keep up with u anymore!!

Just wanted to tell you that on the 3rd of jan i got a  came up very quick and very strong! We are both really shocked after me and my ex DH trying for over 4 years.

Its a strange world as me and ex DH trying for so long and then find new partners and i get pregnant and my ex DH gets his partner pregnant. But hey thats life!

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for your support on this thread over the last 2 years and i really hope my lifelong friends on here.....saila, Tamsin, Ruth and Sam get that long awaited BFP as its the most special feeling in the world.

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

congrats kate  

Rachelxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well there have been a quite a few bfp's of late maybe we are on a roll.  I hope so.

Had bms last night and just as dh was you know (can't say it) he pulled it out and did it all over my tummy (sorry tmi) but That has always been our choice of contraception after giving birth and before the wedding ( the only times I have not wanted to become pregnant) he said he just forgot I was very cross.  I know I still have a few more days but                I know that ttc is not the same for him as he could take or leave having another but he knows how I feel about it and has agreed so tonight I think I will superglue his tummy to mine mid action so there is no trying that one again.

Sorry for the ramble

are you all OK

FC what happened with the test  hope it is all ok 

Amanda glad to see a long post much more you.  I can imagine you at the gym as I look the same and dh often says that I am going down there to pull.  Even if I wanted to I wouldn't have the energy 

Hi to all you other girls 

Will catch you all later

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Well girls its a definite BFP from me.

We are over the moon. Im soooo happy.

Claire x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

f.crossed-yay well done!!!!!!!!!! so pleased for you


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks hun x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow so many BFP's on here now, i have to be honest and wished i had started it all but im trying to keep positive and i know u girls wont mined me being honest to u x

I hope u all keep healthy and congratulations!!!!

Well as for me, mums party went really well and everyone loved the food and decor.. YAY!

catch up with u all tomorrow xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations to all those with BFP's, hopefully it will be my turn soon.

Typical aint it I worked out when I should be ovulating this month and those dates are when my DH has to go away on a three day course - not happy  

hope everyone is well

sonia xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Kate replied to u on the Bun in the oven thread  BUT just again for you and fingerscrossed  Really chuffed for you girls 

Let's hope all these BFP's are setting a trend 

Rach~ How annoying of DH i'd of been majorlly (sp) p i s s e d with him!!! 

Amanda~ How r u hunny?

Ruthie~ Busy wkend??

SM~ Still rooting for you hunny, when is ur nxt doc's appt??

Well not a lot going on here..... just gonna grout the kitchen  Suppose i'm just kinda waiting for thursday to see if i can go ahead with stimms.

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi there

Well im alright, finding this site really hard at the moment girls..i know u understand why and im sorry..i am really happy for the girls getting there Bfp's but its hard not to think well i would be bout 6weeks now!  I think it has effected me alot more than i first thought.

I have my gp app tomorrow and feeling rather nervous about it too, guess theres alot to talk about!
Will try to pop on that evening to let u know how i got on,  Sorry for the me post!

Hugs to u all

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ I understand fully hunny..... I feel the same at times too   I know that if this tx doesn't work then i'm not going to be on here for a while as i will just find it too hard..... the hope that it may work is keeping me going at the moment   If you need to chat you know where i am sweetie  

Sam xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Just want to wish those ladies that will be testing soon 
        
  To those that got a   i am thinking of you and i hope that your dreams will
Come true for you all real soon nicky


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

SM I know how you feel, in fact i feel rather the same atm, specially as someone at work has announced her PG.

we're here for u hunny
xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Want2beamummy said:


> SM I know how you feel, in fact i feel rather the same atm, specially as someone at work has announced her PG.
> 
> we're here for u hunny
> xxxx


hi there, im sorry im being so flat at the moment but im so tearful here. Im hoping its af coming but ive been hoping alot for sometime now..any af dances going free??

Just as i feel like im moving forward and dealing with things fine it hits me out of the blue and i just feel rubbish. Seeing some of my fellow ff's here falling pregnant is hard..im so happy for them yet i cant help but feel sad as i was soo close to having that dream come true around the same time.

im hoping the appointment tomorrow will get all this out in the open and give something to work on so i can move on.

hugs to u all

special mum xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

i know how you feel SM,  I too am feeling particularly down at the mo.  But i have not have had the disapointment of having a BFP and then it turn into a BFN so cannot imagine what you must be going through.  My af has been weird this month.  She was a little late and now I have been on for over 7 days but weird flow, like bleeding then stop completely.
Maybe it is cos due to me having that vomitting bug for a week.

Hope the doc gives you some answers tommorow.  You could try telling them you're having a bad time about it (which you are) and they may send off some more bloods?
How many days late are u now hun??
xxxxx

angie


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

Can i join you girls?

DH had a vas reversal on 17/12/07 and we are on cycle one of TTC.

As you can see I'm on day 28 of a 32 cycle and the wait is just driving me crazy!!!

I have a few early symptoms - frequent urination for the last 7 days anything i drink goes straight through me and for the past 3 days i have had sore breasts and the feeling of them "letting down" just like when your milk comes in. I cant help but read far too much in to them. I keep telling myself its all in my mind! 

I've been silly and done a early test but it was a BFN, I'm hoping it was just too early?? One minute I'm convinced I'm pregnant and in the next I'm just waiting for AF to show. I'm so confussed  and its getting me down 

But its nice to know I'm not the only one going through this torment and to see some BFP's on here.

Kerry x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

eveing ladies!!

first of all congratulations to those that got bfp's!!!! wishing you both a happy & healthy pregnancy xx

aw sm    from me. hope you get some answers  from the gp tomorrow. i know it is hard hun but we have to keep going to get our dream.

hi h20!! welcome to the thread.. the girls on here are fab. we all know about the way the 2ww makes you feel like you are going  

want2bemummy   its so hard when people ammounce they are pg.. i went thru a phase where 3 people in short sucession announced they were pg.. i felt so useless especially as none of tem were even trying!! your turn will come hun   

hi rachel.. how are you doing hun?? does dh remember any of his gcse biology and remember what needs to happen for you to get pg!!! bloody men!!!


well girls.. im taking each day as it comes but found it hard leaving dad as he seems so lost without mum..    im back at work tomorrow which im dreading.


take care


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all 

Sm sorry you are finding it hard at the moment I only hope that you get some answers at the doctors today 

want2beamummy your turn will come  

Hi h20 and welcome us girlie's will help you through the madness 

Amanda Good luck at work today I know that you will be fine   And no he didn't do biology at school but to make up for that terrible performance we had bms twice last night  so here's hoping   It must be really hard for your dad and I really feel for him 

Ruthie, Sam how are you guys doing 

Hope everyone else is well  

I am still in my dressing gown and feeling a bit tired as I didn't sleep to well but when I was asleep I had very strange dreams about David beckham feeling my breasts   strange as I don't like him that much I just remember thinking that her was nicer than I thought he would be 

Anyway better get on before the men in the white coats arrive.

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Rach~ Good girl for getting ur quota of BMS   fingerscrossed it'll work hunny    

H20~ Welcome to the thread hunny   I have no doubt u will find it a great help through the madness of the 2ww and all the times inbetween. All the girls on here are fab   

Amana~ Hope work is going o.k??

SM~ Good luck with the doc's appt sweetie.....   for some answers  

Angie~ How are you doing hun?? Do u have a start date for TX yet??

Ruthie~ Hope ur wkend was good. 

Saila~ You dissapeared again hunny?? Did i scare you off with the whole stalker thing?!?!  You should blame LizzyM she's been posting ur adress in phone boxes everywhere!!!!      

And talking of the devil...... LizzyM   How r u my dear, still a gassy mare??   

Not much to tell this end, Day 19 of the D/R now and i'm so tired   Haven't had any twitches or aches from the ovaries all wkend so am hoping that this means the D/R is finally working   

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry i am totally rubbish with personals lately as not easy when using other ppl's computers.

Anyway thanks for all the congrats.

Still some spotting but its brownish (sorry TMI) but i have a scan booked for weds morning although now thinking ive dreamt all of this and there will be nothing on the screen!

Anyway take care all of u

And i wish all my friends a BFP very soon.

PS - sorry i also forgot to mention my good friend TanyaK the other day xxxx

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well and having plenty of BMS!

Sam what are you going on about? I have not been putting salias addy in phoneboxes i have been putting yours! Get it right you muppet    How are you though hun?

Kate well done on your BFP hope the spotting is nothing, i had the same and look at me now   

SM i hope you got some answers today sweetie!

Hi to everyone else,    

x x x x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all okay.

I don't know what I have done but I have pain where my ovaries are. It feels like ovulation pain but I am on day 7 of my cycle.  

Any ideas ??

Sonia xx


----------



## orchidd (Dec 27, 2007)

hi every1

iv never posted in this section b4. But i need advice, or to know if any1 has had the same experience? Im ttc naturally while i wait for my ivf. I had an hsg in nov and was told both tubes are blocked. I always have a regular 28 day cycle, im like clockwork. But atm i am 7 days late! Iv never ever been late! (except for 1 day late)
At 1st i didnt take any notice as iv just found out both tubes are blocked. But now its been 7 days! The really strange thing is that i have been convinced every day for over 2 weeks now that my af is going to start, but as each day unfolds there is no sign.
I did a hpt yesterday and the day b4 but they were both bfn.

Has any1 experienced anything similar? Im a bundle of nerves atm. Im getting my hopes up even though im trying not to

love n hugs

claire xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Well went to the doctors today, not quiet the ending i was expecting but i think (deep deep down) the right one.

After telling her about the af not coming, the fun and games with the tests and the stress over christmas she said she couldnt believe i got up in the mornings and carried on!!!

I was crying at some points of the appointment and found it hard to talk but we spoke about how i put everyelse first, the on-going disappointments i suffer from with the consultant at my fertility clinic and the general feelings and emotions.

It will be 8 years on Jan 29th!  We have decided (with alot of comforting) to stop (medically) trying for a baby and now aim the focus on "ME" which puts the fear of god in me to be honest!!!

She said a Whole year but i knocked her down to 6months...Which im terrrified of things not working as it is but now to be taking 6mths off freaks me out...i dont know how i feel about it...do i feel alittle reliefed and is this right to feel like this..or  do i feel upset and like it means i have choosen to give up and except i not going to have children...so many things right now are buzing in my head i feel like im going to explod!

OMG we are actually stopping!  

So as it stands the gp wants to refer me to a phycologist to help me move forward and help me focus on me..   

I think i will proberely find this easier if i move from this topic but i dont want to loose contact with u all so i dont know if there is somewhere i can now post??

Anyway just wanted to let u know what happened girls, feeling very strange! xxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

SM wow it sounds like you have had a hard day 

I really hope that what you have decided is what you want   I think that getting yourself in a happy place can only help and babe you are still young.  I had my first at 28 but the norm seems to be about 30 so like you said a lighter you and a happier you might make all the difference. Do not go though we like having you here   Also don't let DH of the hook get him to get healthy with you (if he is already sorry DH)  

I am here if you need me as are all of us

Your time will come

rxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ What a day!!  Think the break will do u good though sweetie, focus on you and being young, free and happy then just see what happens  Guess after 6 months u could discuss ivf with ur doc?? There's a board o the site which is called moving on..... i know it's not a permanent move but may help to talk to girls in the same sort of situation  if i can find the link i'll pop it on here for you 

Sam xxx

o.k here's the link hun..... read the red notice on top b4 posting though  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=94.0


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

SM ~  Was just about to post you a link to the Inbetween Treatment board but saw that you've found it already 

Take care hun and please keep posting here if you want to and feel up to it.

Much love, Lizzy xxx

ps Counsellings great and will probably help you loads


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all 

Well we didn't manage bms last night as DH has man flu and was not a happy bunny so will try to tonight  I still have not had any ewcm so hopfully we have not missed it 

The weather has been horrid and I am hating getting up in the dark in the morning.  Does anyone else hate January 


SM hope you are feeling ok today   here if you need me 

Ruthie where are you at the moment  

Sam good luck for your scan on Thurs hope you can continue with the stimming   ( think that is what you call it) correct me if I am wrong. 

Amanda how are you   how was work? I hope it wasn't to hard and that you are feeling OK 

Well I am off to do the normal boring housework and will be popping on here throughout the day to check on you all  

See you later

rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ladies!!! so sorry not been on xxx

SM -   Sorry your feeling feel so intense at the moment with so many thoughts whizzing round your head (and heart) x after 6 months are you going to look into IVF? If so we may be on the rollercoaster together!!   

Kate ~ WOW Congrats on BFP!!!    

Sam ~ sorry things have been a bit stuttery and I hope everything is perfect for scan on thurs!!  

siendi ~ welcome x I think if you have never been this late before and you are testing neg you need to speak to your GP or clinic asap as when I had my ectopic with blocked tubes I tested neg first off and it took two weeks for it to become positive x really don't want to worry you so please don't panic but please check with a medical adviser today xx

Amanda ~ Lady xxx you are a trooper!!   hope your well x

Rachel ~ anymore beckham dreams?  

Hi to Soina, Kerry, Lizzy, Clare and anyone else I've missed!!!!  

I've been soooooo busy with the play and last night we held a big fundraising quiz at the local Gay nightclub which was ACE!!! but feeling vvvv tired today!! Also I think I may have misslead a few of you about me driving lessons! DH passed his test and I started my lessons the next day so way of testing time yet  

Well my ticker says test tomorrow but I think it will be more like Thursday/Friday as my cycle last month was 27days.... no symptoms so wont be shocked about a bfn... BUT trying to stay positive! Went to visit family at the weekend and got to hold and squeeze my new niece! SHE IS SO CUTE!!! 4 weeks old and tiny!!! So it keeps me dreaming of being a mummy!

Ruthie xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon ladies!

i miss a day and sooooo much has happened on here!!

hi sm...  i really sorry that you have had such a tough time. the IF rollercoster is such a cr*p ride.. rachel is right though so time off to achieve a happier you could be just what you need. you know we are here for you hun so dont be a stranger!

hi rachel.. glad you and dh managed to get some lovin' in!! soz dh now has man flu!! hope we get to catch up soon!

hi ruthie.. how are you doing hun? good luck for testing thur/fri.. we could so do with some more good news on here. maybe it will be our year!

hi sam how are you doing? where r u at at the moment?? hope you n tone are gud xx


hi siendi... how are you doing ? welcome 2 the thread. im sorry i cant help with your dilemna. im going for my lap n dye in just under 2 weeks but from the sounds of it ruthie knows what she is talking about so please check it out!! let us know how you get on.

hi sonia how are you doing? like you i feel like something is going on early with my body im just not sure what!! have you done an opk?

like sonia i feel like my body is going crazy. work didnt go too bad.. i had a few wobbly moments but i was ok. i cant believe that in 2 weeks i'll have some answers about my fertility and where i go from here. my heads been all over the place but to be honest im not sure i want to go down the ivf route so if my one remaining tube is blocked i think that will be it for me..

i hope you guys are all well.

hi to those i havent mentioned.


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

INCREADIBLY FAINT LINE / EVAP LINE ?

OK

Yesterday I did an early test using a "First Responce", it showed an *incredibly* faint line - I mean so faint it was barley there you could only see if it you caught it in the right light.

After returning to that test this morning ( don't ask me why i feel the need to hang on to a used test, i just do!! )the line is now easily visable, is this just an "Evap Line" and should i regard that test a BFN?

I'm clutching at straws here, i have so many symptoms but fear its a BFN. Proper test day on Thursday.

Can anyone help on this one??

Kerry x x


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Kerry,

Just read your post. How r u hun? I dont want to give you false hopes but thats how mine started. I been docs today and she as said that I might be 8 weeks now.   
Very shocked but got to wait for scan.

Claire x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello, Well im feeling sort of better today yet still feel like im going to burst into tears every minute..also feel like my af is soo close now hence the tough time with my emotions. That would be so nice if it came soon then i would feel more ready to move on..

Kerry ~ hi hun, all the best..i hope it turns out to be a nice big fat positive for u!!

Fingerscrossed ~ hope pregnancy is treating u well!

Sam ~ hows u hun?

Ruthie ~ who's been a busy bee then lol fingers crossed for u sweetie!

Rachel ~ sorry to hear dh is poorly, hope u can get some bms Soon!! xxx

Amanda ~ so good to hear u and to have u back!! hope the anwers are positive ones!! xx

To everyone thank you for being there for me and supporting me through this!! hugs xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't know if you have seen but fingerscrossed (Claire) has been admited to hospital with shoulder pain, as she could be a month further on than thought
wishing her all the best


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

oh no hun is she ok send her our love when you hear from her next.


amanda xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't know just saw a thread about it on the pregnancy boards here it is


superstar84 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Please can you send positive vibes to Fingerscrossed, she's been in quite a bit of pain today especially in her shoulder, her Dr's admitted her to hospital just.
> 
> ...


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh dear just see this, i do hope fingerscrossed is alright... 

Any news from Kerry? did u re-do the test hun??

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H20 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well...................

I took another test this morning (well 2 actually!) and on the First Responce a faint pink line appeared within the time line!!!!!!!!! 

Not believing it I retested with a cheapy strip test i have off the internet and that has a VERY faint line too!! 

So I'm off to Boots this morning to get another make just to be sure LOL

I just don't want to my hopes, DH thinks he's a super stud   now after conceiving on our first attempt after reversal - Nothing to do with me of course LOL

I'm just in shock!!

I'll keep you posted

Kerry x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well good morning and congrats H20 on your bfp 

I hope you are OK FC  

Good morning to all you other lovely ladies you know who you are 

This is going to be a bit of a me post as I am feeling v  .  My friend has left for manchester today and last night we said goodbye.  I speak to her every morning and evening at school and we are on the phone at least once a day.  This morning driving home from school I felt like I had forgotten something and then it dawned on me I hadn't spoke to her and I started to cry.  She had become like my soul mate and I am going to really miss her.  I have lots of other friends but no one that I can talk to like her and that was round the corner.  We will keep in contact by phone etc but it won't be the same.

On the ttc side I have itchy breast today and feel super emotional but that is because of friend I am sure. My temp was 36.78 so I don't know if I have ovulated or not as I still do not seem to have had any fertile cm.  No bms last night either.  I am really going to try tonight.

Have a good day all

rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

H 20 congratulations on your ^bfp^


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hiya, 
Just wondering is it ok if I join you on this board? I have been lurking for a while and the time feels right to make myself known!!!

Well, a bit of background information....... I am 28 and DH is 27. We have been together 10 years (next week   ) and married for nearly 2.5 years. We have been TTC for nearly 2 years, but so far no good. I am frustratingly regular (the latest I have ever been is 5 days, no glimmers of hope anywhere) which is a good thing really. I had day 3 & 23 bloods done during the summer, which came back indicating that I am ovulating. Since then we have been on a waiting list. We had our initial consultation in Dec 07 and are just waiting for more tests. DH is having a SA tomorrow morning. I am waiting on HSG date, then we will wait another while for a review appointment. In the mean time, we are keeping up with the TTC naturally. I am on Day 20 of a 30 day cycle. We had  plenty BMS and now we are on s sex ban   for tomorrow's SA. Ironically, the ban has made me   !!!!!  I am not great at reading all the signs, such as my boobs getting bigger or bloating or anything like that. But I can always tell 36 hours before AF comes. (which sucks, cos you never get to test day). 

I hope I can make some pals here and Congratulations to everyone with BFP's . To everyone else, babydust and best wishes    

Weeza.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

H20~ Congrats on ur   Very quick work   

Fingers crossed~  Hope everything went o.k at the hospital..... keeping everything crossed that bubs is in the right place  

Rach~ Sorry that ur missing ur friend so much    it will get easier  

SM~ How r u hunny?? Feeling any better since ur doc's appt?

Ruthie~ Thanks for the luck for tomorrow   Was still geting a bit of old blood but got woke up in the middle of the night for BMS   He knows i can't resist that way   and hopefully i think that got the last of it moving    so fingerscrossed i can get on soon  

Clare~ How is everything going for you?? How far along r u now hunny?

Amanda~ How r u sweetie?? I'm doing o.k thanx...... just waiting on this scan, i'm quickly learning to be a very patient person!!  

Weeza~ Welcome to the board   Good uck with the SA tomorrow.....  sound very much like ur in the same position as we were, unfotunatlly our SA wasn't good and 3 months after it here we are having ICSI!! scary but exciting at the same time as this could acctually give us our baby where all the months of ttc naturally couldn't. Good luck sweetie   

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!! how are we today??

FC... well i have my fingers crossed that you are ok hun.. hope we hear something back soon as we are all thinking about you.

hi rachel.. how is it going hun?? im so sorry to hear about your friend.. it must be so hard. i know that you will stay in touch but like you say it isnt the same over the phone.. hope you are ok hun xx good luck with the ttc.. i think im starting my diary again as i had a short cycle last month...

h2o!! blimey love that was fast work!! congratulations on your bfp!! yay!! thats quite a few now isnt it!! (pick me pick me)

hi sam.. how are you chick? have you got a date for the scan?? it's so hard having to be patient.. like they say '... patience is a virtue possess it if you can.. found seldom in a woman and NEVER in a man!!!..' could you imagine if they had to do all the waiting that we have to do!!

welcome weeza!! glad you made yourself known!! the girls on here are fab.. a real sanity saver. hope dh's SA goes well  so that you can get back to the bms!!!

hi ruthie.. how are you doing hun?? tomorrow test day fingers crossed for you hun!!!


anyway, im off to spray air freshner and shove some bleach down the loo and make it look like ive been busy before dp comes home from work!! lol xx (after doing my diary tee hee)


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies

Hi Amanda you sound good hun xxx Hope tricking DP goes well!  

Fingerscrossed ~ thinking of you hun xxx I hope the news is all good   

Sam ~ still sending you positive vibes for tomorrow xx  

H20 ~ lordy well done hun!!    

Rachel, Sonia. Calire and Lizzy Hi xxx

Well I'm not going to test till at least Sat to give AF a chance as I can't the disappointment of a BFN   ... trying to stay positive but I have Af feelings!!

Rxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just quick one from me,  WOW h20 CONGRATULATIONS HUN on your BFP!!! xxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Girls Ive just got home. I had a scan this morning and nothing showed on scan but they said if im 4 weeks it could be too early to se anything. Ive got to go back in morning for another blood test to see if levels have gone up. 
Im quite upset and really hoping everything going to be ok..

Thanks for all kind messages

Claire x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

did you have any bloods done??


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi fingerscrossed, so glad u are ok if u know what i mean..keep us posted  xxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeh I had some done last night and it was 209 its got to double by time i have done tomorrow


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

thats a good levels for 4wks.i reacon youre too early to see anything yet.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh you poor thing, atleast u are home and can be more comfy..how do u feel?  hows ur dh? xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

He is ok not really said alot we're just both trying to think positive for tomorrw... Is that right about it being too early then?

Claire x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yah you wont see much at all yet.was your lining thick ectgood sign


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

I dont know about that. When Consultant did internal last night he said my uterus was shut and no sign of bleed..


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well thats good.when did you have the bloods done??yesturday or todaythey should double if had them yesturday for tomorrow but not if you had them done today


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi fc.. glad you are ok.. you must be v worried hun... fingers toes and vital organs are crossed for you.


amanda xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

I had bloods done yesterday x x Yeh im very worried x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

FC~ Try not to worry hun,at 4 wks you won't see anything at all..... even at 6 wks some women still don't really see much if anything so please stay calm and don't worry..... i'm sure everything will be fine and like the girls said ur blood HCG level is very good for 4 wks   Good luck for the bloods tomorrow  

Sam xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

fc-i think youl be fine lovey   did they find a reason for the pain you had??


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

FC Glad you are home and that the pain has stopped.  I had a scan with my first at six weeks and they could not see a heart beat then.  They told me it was normal and that the next one I would see a lot more.  Well I have seen alot more for the last 7 years!!!!!  4 weeks is way to early to see a thing, just concentrate on your levels they are good so tommorrow when they go up then you will know what all these lovely ladies have been saying is true.

Hope this helps 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel how are you feeling now hun  ?

i got a call from the hosp today saying that they cant do my lap n dye on the 28th and so they have created a list for SATURDAY!!! omg!!! im scared to death but glad it will be over and done with soon!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG hun sorry I was watching TV but have just come back to check on you all.  Are you feeling OK about it. I'm sure your not so I want to wish you all the luck in the world hun.  You will wake up I promise  How could a beautiful girl like you not. ( I read your post about the GA)  This is the turning point hun and it has got to be done so hold you head up high and scream positivity OK. We are all routing for you and will be here waiting for the good news.  

Lots of love ( I am fine)

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way....follow the link to 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 2

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125426.0


----------

